# The Tattoo Megathread vs. Tramp Stamp



## xXTOKERXx

Well what do you all think of them???

i wanna get something meaningful, but i dont know where on my body...

im open to ideas and surgestions, but nothing erotic.

Thanks


----------



## Morrison's Lament

Do a Steve-O omage and get the words "Your Name" tattooed on your ass 

--- G.


----------



## honEbee

I like them (well obviously since I have one).

Depends on what you are looking for.  I think the arm bands around the bicep look good on guys.  Also tatt's right below the neck, between the shoulder blades look good.

Just make sure you really really think about what you get before you get one.  Live with the idea of what you want for several months and if you still want it after that time go ahead.  You will be living with it forever (barring getting it lasered off).

Oh... and make sure it's original.  You don't want 20,000 people running around with the same design.


----------



## ash01e

i love tattoos... have 6 (or 7 if you count a cover up as being 2 tats) and want more...

definatley think long and hard about it, this is something that is going to be on your body the rest of your life... i made the mistake of wanting to get a tattoo, stoned out of my mind, seeing a "hello kitty" tattoo design and thought it would be the best idea in the world getting it on my crotch... a year later, i had it covered up with roses.....

see if maybe a friend can come up with a design for you, or talk to the tattoo artist, many are more than happy to design one for you, just give him or her an idea and let 'em use their imaginations... unless there is a flash design that really really really catches your eye, because many other people have chosen the same design and the tattoo will lose some meaning (if it had any to you)....


----------



## Baron

I'm a tattoo junkie.. the only problem is I'm still trying to think of what I want my bodysuit to be. I've only gotten one at the base of my neck, and I've been thinking for about 6 years what I want the suit to entail. Until I'm absolutely certain, I'm not going to do anything else.. I like cohesion and an overall theme as opposed to a scattershot of "wizard here," "skull here," "rose here," "koi over there," "tribal thingamubobby here." 

Make it a personal significance, and talk to the tattoo artists. Most of them WANT to do something original that the two of you think up. Everyone gets flash art. Most artists get tired of doing cherries, Tinkerbell, skulls, etc., because EVERYONE gets them and they're boring. They make money, though, so it's pretty simple, but they need good stuff they can put in their portfolio, too.

So talk with the artists and get an idea for what sorts of things are important to you, what kind of art may look good on you (some skins hold colors or greys better than others), and what sorts of things they've done before.

Good luck! This is something highly personal and will stay with you forever, hopefully.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

A celtic circle thingy between the shoulder blades, with some tribal stuff surrounding it might look cool.


----------



## xXTOKERXx

im not into anything too tribal, although tribal is good..

i only want a small tattoo but cant think where for the life of me...

im a fairly angree person so a tattoo to represent some form of anger would suit me nicely, possibly on my left arm to represent this time of my life...

hopefully in years to come when im having a good time in life i can get a happy tat on my right arm, so together i can reflect on the good and bad times.


----------



## xXTOKERXx

any websites?


----------



## xXTOKERXx

also what are the costs of a smallish tattoo?


----------



## Web

If you are making three posts in a row, go back and edit the first one with your additional questions to save space and the readers time.

DO NOT make any rash decisions with this, don't run into a tattoo parlor tomorrow and start bugging an artist. What you COULD do is find a shop that has apprentices doing henna artwork (basically temporary tattoo's)... try something out for a few weeks before you decide to have it permanently scrawled into your skin.

I suggest that you start looking at art and saving images here and there for future referance. I carried around drawings/paintings, sketches and pages out of magazines for YEARS before I ever got them inked.

Don't walk into a studio to talk to an artist until you are ready to make the commitment and serious about what you want... don't waste the artists time just talking about tattoo's and shooting the shit about crappy "flash" that everyone gets.

For websites, run a google on tattoo's... there are hundreds of websites out there.


----------



## Pharcyde

Well as far as costs go, it ranges place to place i got mine relativly cheap ($35) for a nice size red and black nautical star on the inside of my arm.  NS are good lookin tats.


----------



## PoetessAurora

I'm turning 17 very soon and for my birthday I hope to get three navy/dark blue stars at the base of my back. The outer two will just be outlines and the middle will be completely shaded in. I want them low enough to be hidden in a formal dress, high enough to be seen in low rise pants. I had debated about getting them for a long time, about 5 years. The main part  of the decision making was  the fact that I have to live with whatever I get for the rest of my life.


----------



## xXTOKERXx

Sorry Web!

anyways yes the henna is an idea i like and will be doing that before i actually get inked..

im not rushing into this, ive thought about it for years and dont intended gettin it done soon..

i ran a search on google but got loads of shitty sites - i admit i spent 5 mins looking, but still!

lol..

the reason why i asked here is people may already know of some good websites to visit.

thanks for the help so far!


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Maybe a little (3-4 inch) round tat of Mars with a demons face kind of shadowed into it.


----------



## haste

I like them, since I have one. I got it 10 years ago and it still has the same meaning and importance it did back then - and I think that is the key when getting something. I've been wanting to get another one, but have been trying to design something the past three years - I'm not going to get another just for the sake of it.


----------



## MOS

Check BME for info and pics of tattoos (as well as reviews of tattoo studios).

I have one, with plans for up to 4 more.  I love mine - I had the design for about a year before I had it done, just to make sure I was certain that it was what I wanted.


----------



## Charlie Brown

My dad is great at Calligraphy...this dude was raised in China and has the best, neatest writing I've seen...Im gonna get him to design me Chinese characters saying 'Fire dragon' cos thats my birth year 76...also I will have something from him when he no longer here....although still long time away


----------



## alasdairm

related reading:

Wicked Tatoo Designs

alasdair


----------



## xXTOKERXx

cheers

i  want a tat which looks "eevil" but not "horrid"


----------



## SPUNK

please, no tribal or chinese writing, or dragons...most played out shit ever.


----------



## Baron

http://darkimages.com

Paul Boothe is the Rembrandt of evil tattoos...


----------



## xXTOKERXx

thanks


----------



## sublime1

tattoos are alright, i'd get a really little grateful dead bear on my lower back like near the bottom if i were to get one, but i know i wouldn't want that for teh rest of my life..haha


----------



## xXTOKERXx

whats this about 5 years tattoos?, n e one got any information on it.?


----------



## Morrison's Lament

The Chinese 5 year tats are a pretty cool option, I'm thinking of getting at least one to see how it goes. I hear it starts to fade a bit after about 2-3 years and noticably the last few months it's on. That is to say, it goes away gradually - so you will have a half-complete picture for a while - but at least you can just get someone to re-ink in the parts permanently if you still like it  

--- G.


----------



## haste

Interesting, what do they ink you with for it to last only 5 years? Is there any skin penetration or is it just surface inking?


----------



## chrissie

you can also get printer sheets that work like temporary tattoos if you want to test out a certain design


----------



## doofqueen

I love tattoos. I think it's a creative and beautiful sense of visual expression. I have four myself and would like to get another one and they all are very significant and mean alot to me. Just make sure they have meaning and you get it because you want it and not get something just because you want a tatt


----------



## frizzantik

i think a lot of tattoo art is really cool... but i'm too indecisive to ever be able to choose something that i would want to see forever.    good luck choosing something.  i once thought i had something i wanted but now i'm glad i didnt.  that 5 year tattoo thing sounds kinda cool tho


----------



## PREMIUMUNLEADED

Oh shit, I was goind to ask this to at some point. I have a shitty tattoo on my ankle I got right when I turned 18, yep its a rose vine all around, I don't hate it, but it could be better.

But I have been thinking for years now that when my dog died I wanted to get her and her sisters names on the back of my neck. I have looked everywhere for simple tattoos but all I find are all the weird looking stuff. I want it to be like this.........
                               Chrissy
                           1990-2004
                               Mandy
                           1990-2000
Probably not much bigger than this, but is really nice wrighting. I figure I have to get the dates or else everyone with think I am a lesbian, lol. But if I ever do have a daughter I am naming her Kristina Amandaso it would make sence, except the K & C. 

Sorry I couldn't help you out with sites for tats all I find are the pay ones 2.


----------



## OperatesHeavyMachinery

I've got a few tattoos.. was recently in a magazine, even. 2 pages! Woohoo!! 

Definitely shop around. In fact, after getting to know the quote-unquote scene I would advise actually going to a tattoo convention. Usually the people who bother doing conventions are the ones who are trying to learn, show off, and push the envelope with their art. Some of them, anyway. 

And some of the really good folks only tattoo at conventions anyway. 

Don't get some cheesy tribal shit, don't get some flash or some zodiac sign, don't get some celtic knotted shit, don't get something that's been beaten to death! If it's on the wall in the tattoo shop, you ain't the only fucker running around with it, and if your artist doesn't want to make an original piece that you're happy with, he/she shouldn't be your artist.

But if you go to a convention, you'll get exposed to a lot of different styles, you'll get to see a lot of work being done and you'll get to check out enough portfolios that you can really get an idea of who works well in the style that you want. Really the way I advise you to go... because this shit doesn't go away. But if you play your cards right, you'll have something you're proud of for your life. Otherwise, you'll have a scar and an "oh I was drunk and did this dumb shit" story...

Some high-quality tat porn for you: 

http://www.hyperspacestudios.com/

http://www.jonclue.com/

http://strangebuttruestudios.com/

http://bobtyrrell.com/indexx.html


----------



## LinZ-E

Baron said:
			
		

> *http://darkimages.com
> 
> Paul Boothe is the Rembrandt of evil tattoos... *



yes indeed.

the scary yet not evil tattoos are a good idea...i'm wanting a sixth, but my artist doesn't do too much of the nu-skool style, which is what i am really aiming for... meh.
definitely check out the artist's portfolio and see what type of work he/she has done, and of what caliber. Don't settle for what is convenient, and don't pick flash (pleeeeease!), but if something does catch your eye that is flash art, you can always have it altered to your liking.
...and avoid names, unicorns or butterflies.


----------



## haste

Nice links


----------



## PREMIUMUNLEADED

LinZ-E said:
			
		

> *
> ...and avoid names, unicorns or butterflies. *



I disagree with that, I mean if your like it why not get it if its a name, unicorn or butterfly? 

I just got the one I wanted today! My doggies names, simple black wrighting just like I wanted on the back of my neck. Didn't hurt one bit, but I have a high tolerence for pain. Ill post a pic in the gallery.


----------



## Mysterier

I think I'm going to get a tattoo on my foot.


----------



## ash01e

i have one on my big toe.... it was definatley a different feeling... didnt quite hurt, but kept making my toe twitch from hitting the bone, and on the toe knuckle (or whatever the fuck its called)... my mom has one on her foot (she got it when i got my first tattoo) and wants to get more on her feet cuz she loved the way it felt....


----------



## Cyc

I know this won't be helpful to someone who wants one, but I'm going to represent the minority here.

I don't like them.

It's not a fundamentalist or puritan thing, I just think they're kind of nasty, especially on women.

Don't get me wrong, I respect them as an expression of character, I just think that they detract from natural beauty.

I think of it like fingerpainting over a fine work of art.


----------



## drgreenthumb00

Tattoos are awesome.. but let me recommend something. When u chose the guy u want to go to make sure he puts a lot of ink in it. The color will last a lot longer. 

On my arm I got a shamrock saying irish pride rapped around the shamrock
on my back i got a sun with my initial in old english inside the sun. 

The guy that did my arm put a lot more ink in then the guy put in my back. I got the arm done first and it looks newer because of the amount of ink. Damn thing looked like a sticker when i first got it done


----------



## xXTOKERXx

i think i will get something small either on my feet or around my shoulder area, possibly a bit of text like a caption.

dont know exactly what though


----------



## twiggy_stardust

*tattoo questions and shit*

Okay, hi people. Twiggy is back. lol. Anyway....

I just got in a band again which is really great and the other guys in the band are really into tattooing. Anyway, I had been wanting to get some kind of tattoo for a long time, but never had any money or knew anybody who did tattoos. So when one of the guys S came up with a great tattoo gun that made nice tattoos, he offered to give me one. 

So anyway, I ended up putting the tattoo on my upper right arm. It looks like it turned out alright, but it made a huge purpleish-green bruise on my arm. I'm not too worried about it, but I am just wondering is that normal? Another question I have is what do you think would be the best thing to be putting on the tattoo to keep it moist? Right now I am using unscented lotion but I don't know if that's the best thing or not.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

You gave the tattoo to YOURSELF? Uhhhhhggghhh

Um..I have never seen anyone bruise from a tattoo..usually it just gets sorta red and swollen and then it gets really itchy...but those are just the people I have seen (I don't have any tats) I would be concerned if the needle wasn't sterile...maybe you should see a doctor.


----------



## *S*t*e*p*h*

My bfs and mine didn't get bruised. It was more like a sunburn feeling. 

Unscented lotion is what we were told to keep on it.


----------



## haste

In Australia, the high majority of artists will apply Bepanthen and then recommend that you continue using it for a further two weeks to help the healing process. Its what I used and highly recommend it.






As for the bruising, not to sure, but could be the reaction of sensitive skin perhaps?


----------



## .t.o.x.i.k.t.h.i.n.k

ive never heard of anyone bruising. i didnt bruise either. i think you should get it looked at. it doesnt sound normal to me.


not to like, freak you out or anything


----------



## gothfaery3

yeah.um. bruising means that somehow you're bleeding below the skin.  thats bad.  You could have a reaction to the ink, or it might be infected.  Go to the doc ASAP...if its brusing you also run the risk of the tat getting all fucked up if the ink feathers.  If nothing else, that should motivate you to see a doc


----------



## Web

There is already a tattoo thread... learn to use the search function kidz.


----------



## PREMIUMUNLEADED

Yeah the bruising does not sound good. Here in America we put basitracin spelt? its a antibiotic ointment found in all drug stores. Your tat should only be red, and itchy. Sound like you could be getting a infection, I say go to a dr. a.s.a.p!


----------



## twiggy_stardust

Web said:
			
		

> *There is already a tattoo thread... learn to use the search function kidz. *



Yeah, I found like 2 or 3 tattoo threads and wasn't sure which one to use so i just started a new one. Good idea to merge them all. 


Anyway... the tattoo area isn't painful or anything which I guess is probably a good sign, but the bruise is turning yellow & green and shit and looks pretty bad. Since I can't really afford a doctor, I guess I'll wait a few days and see if it starts to look any better.


----------



## gothfaery3

you need to see someone about that.  you could have blood poisoning, which is really serious.  Esp. if it starts to puss or anything out of the tatt...please go see someone

*says she who is still bleeding from the toe after 24 hours because she wont go to the doctor...maybe you shouldnt listen to me*


----------



## twiggy_stardust

^^^
Your 'pain tollerance' thread kinda cracked me up because it's about passing out and shit like that. And seriously, for real, yesterday after I read this thread I sat here in front of the computer and just passed the fuck out. 

Anyway, I have a question. The bruise is moving away from the tattoo. The bruise seems to be moving down my arm and it's not getting any bigger, and the area around the tattoo is normal skin color. There is no puss and it is not painful or swollen. It seems (to me) like the bruise should eventually go away like any other bruise. but i don't know. i don't have money for a doctor and my mom is already pissed at me for getting it to begin with and so is my boss. so i'm not even telling either of them what's going on.


----------



## twiggy_stardust

update:: well, just to let you all know i guess there was nothing to be worried about. the bruise is almost completely gone and the tattoo looks just fine.


----------



## SilverFeniks

anyone have any advice on the success of tattoo cover-ups?

i.e. I have one I don't want (and never really wanted) ... I know laser surgery is out of the question, but wondering if someone has ever had one tattoo covered by a new one?  Some people told me this is my best bet.

The one in question is probably 3 inches by 2 inches and very colorful, I assume I'd need something bigger .. what I was thinking of would be darker ... think I have any chance?


----------



## Isolde

I just wanted to post a response to those who commented, "Don't get this, don't get that, it's been played out, etc." What do you care what someone else gets inked on their body? I believe that as long as the person chooses something that is personally meaningful, who the hell cares what it is? The person getting the tattoo is the one who has to live with it for the rest of their life. Why should someone shy away from getting the tattoo they REALLY want just because so many other people on the planet may have the same thing? 
Personally, I've been pondering getting a Celtic inspired tattoo because it is my heritage, the root of my spiritual beliefs, and because I've always been fascinated with the designs. I don't care how many other people have a Celtic tattoo, it doesn't make mine any less meaingful to me.


----------



## szuko000

*Arm tattoo*

I was considering getting a tattoo on my upper arm. Im kinda thin and not musclular so my question is in the event that i choose to get huge, unlikely but a possibility, will it cause the tattoo to deform. How do tattoos hold up against muscle changes? 

Incase your wondering id like to get one exactly like this http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/files/2008/07/atom-future-300.jpg but nitrogen, thats carbon. Its that but with 1 more electron proton and neutron so its not much bigger.


----------



## BA

What would a nitrogen tattoo mean to you?

Have you really thought this through?


----------



## szuko000

Im a chemistry major, nitrogen is important in all drug synthesis. Im going for a Master of science in synthetic organic chemistry and wish to make cancer drugs or something. Odds are ill be using reductive amination and other reactions using nitrogen. And its not carbon carbons over done. Yes i have been thinking about it for about 6 months. The problem being i live chemistry its the one thing that i dont see being a fit of passion like other things, love not lust ya know. Still a semi pipe dream though.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hi szuko, welcome to Bluelight 

That tattoo idea is nice and it sounds like it means a lot to you. Would you get it in colour (like in the picture) or in black/grey? Of course it's a personal decision but in my opinion it would look nicer in black/grey.

There is a chance the tattoo could deform slightly if your arm got heaps bigger but with an amorphic design like that I can't see it being too much of a problem anyway.

Have you thought about other possible sites for the tattoo? Maybe the back of your neck, your calf, forearm etc?


----------



## felix

i think that is really cool.


----------



## fatallyflawed

szuko000 said:


> I was considering getting a tattoo on my upper arm. Im kinda thin and not musclular so my question is in the event that i choose to get huge, unlikely but a possibility, will it cause the tattoo to deform. How do tattoos hold up against muscle changes?
> 
> Incase your wondering id like to get one exactly like this http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/files/2008/07/atom-future-300.jpg but nitrogen, thats carbon. Its that but with 1 more electron proton and neutron so its not much bigger.



They hold up fairly well.

I had a quarter done then started lifting.

Some of the parts that arent filled in very well will start to show abit more however.


----------



## MCMG

Shit 6 months? I been thinking about mine for 4 years and im still not sure if I want it.


----------



## [eK]

pullstring said:


> They hold up fairly well.
> 
> I had a quarter done then started lifting.
> 
> Some of the parts that arent filled in very well will start to show abit more however.



that question has been running through my mind for months.
sweet  now i will feel a little more secure inking up my not so muscled up body.


that tattoo design looks pretty cool too.
i agree with n3o, i think it would look better black and white. its your decision but.


----------



## Klue

In my experience, they stretch and shrink in proportion to your body. 

So it may not be as detailed as your arm gets bigger, but it wont look totally out of shape. Its not too much of a concern


----------



## szuko000

Thanks for all the replys! My only concern with black and white is people wont recognize it as an atom and more like a collection of balls with balls flying around it. With color i can designate charges. I chose the upper arm because it can be highly noticable when i want it to be but when im in the lab i can hide it with slightly longer shirts. I think im going to stick with that coloring. I've always said id never get one they are stupid but this is the only thing that i feel will last my whole life.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice one szuko!! Go for it  
And make sure you post photos once it's completed!


----------



## [eK]

definitely get photos.
although i think black and white would look sick, i can say all the colours in that picture are heaps attractive to the eye and work well together. so either way i think it should look pretty sweet %)


----------



## felix

szuko000 said:


> Thanks for all the replys! My only concern with black and white is people wont recognize it as an atom and more like a collection of balls with balls flying around it. With color i can designate charges. I chose the upper arm because it can be highly noticable when i want it to be but when im in the lab i can hide it with slightly longer shirts. I think im going to stick with that coloring. I've always said id never get one they are stupid but this is the only thing that i feel will last my whole life.


well, as a chemistry geek, if you got it done in shades of black & grey, it would annoy you for the rest of your life. and i think it looks pretty badass in colour anyway. 

you should try and make it slightly subversive, e.g. a psychedelic mushroom in the centre, lol. :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My ink is motivation to keep my arms toned now.  
Saggy skin in my 60's is not going to make my art so sweet.


----------



## spork

Bump


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Yay tattoos! If I had money I'd get MOAR.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

I want another tattoo...

Does anyone have quote tattoos?

The only quote I want is long... like three sentences. I want something like this:






I am worried it's way too long tho. Damn Chekhov.


----------



## a_orange_juice

I wouldn't pick anything out of the books in tattoo parlors.
I think most tattoos like that are lame. 
Anything original is nice, maybe some art?


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

mrs_mia_wallace said:


> I want another tattoo...
> 
> Does anyone have quote tattoos?
> 
> The only quote I want is long... like three sentences. I want something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried it's way too long tho. Damn Chekhov.


One of my friends has *Greater love hath no man, than to lay down his life for a friend* wrapped around his forarm/wrist.
__________________

This is my newest.  My dad has the same gun and knife on his chest (I actually used the same wax paper outline he used for his), and the blackjack hand is for my grandfather who passed away some time ago, born poor and built himself a hugely successful business... and spent a crapload of his freetime wasting the money he made playing blackjack, because he could.





I also have _*Teufel Hunden*_ across my back, that I got after boot camp...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Of course, I like tattoos....good ones.  What I don't like is when people see my arm and progress to show me theirs.  Put down your shirt girl I have no desire to see your muffin top tramp stamp.  It does not makes us homies.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ haha!  that is why i love you, t


----------



## AmorRoark

mrs_mia_wallace said:


> I want another tattoo...
> 
> Does anyone have quote tattoos?
> 
> The only quote I want is long... like three sentences. I want something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried it's way too long tho. Damn Chekhov.



That looks like it'd be too small but I'm no expert. Then again, mine is pretty small too.











I still love it.


----------



## tank90

idk you shuld just pick a quote that means something to you if its 2 small you can allways make the font bigger its better to look at your tattoo that means something then to just get one 2 have one


----------



## LoveAlways

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Of course, I like tattoos....good ones.  What I don't like is when people see my arm and progress to show me theirs.  Put down your shirt girl I have no desire to see your muffin top tramp stamp.  It does not makes us homies.



this really made me lol

I think tattoos are totally hot, but you can tell when they are well thought-out and meaningful. Some people look like a scratch pad and that just looks terrible


----------



## AmorRoark

Random people always come up to my boyfriend and ask him about his tattoos. If I were him I'd be annoyed. He doesn't mind.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

AmorRoark said:


> That looks like it'd be too small but I'm no expert. Then again, mine is pretty small too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still love it.



I love your tattoo!

My quote is:

"Idea for a short story. The shore of a lake, and a young girl who’s spent her whole life beside it, a girl like you. She loves the lake the way a seagull does, and she’s happy and free as a seagull. Then a man comes along, sees her, and ruins her life because he has nothing better to do. Destroys her like this seagull."

It's my favorite lit quote and has been for years but yeah there's no way this shit will fit on my foot looking at it. I've thought about getting one on my hip, where yours is or in the front.... or I could shorten this one down. I'm still in brainstorming mode, I only have one and it took me five years to finally decide I was sure on it :D haha.


----------



## AmorRoark

I like your quote. There's certainly a lot of space around the hip so I'd go for it! The pain wasn't too terrible.


----------



## LoveAlways

Mia-I was in that play in college 

I think it *might* fit if you shorten it. How about 
"She loves the lake the way a seagull does, and she’s happy and free as a seagull. Then a man comes along, sees her, and ruins her life because he has nothing better to do. Destroys her like this seagull.""


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

^I like that 

What character did you play? The Seagull is my favorite Chekhov play... I didn't really appreciate Chekhov until I read it and it completely changed my perspective on him. Poor Konstantin 

Has anybody ever gotten tattoos done by family members? My cousin is a tattoo artist and has been for about 6 years now... I didn't get my tattoo done by her because I was worried about not liking it and at the time she hadn't been doing it for that long. I got it done by my old best friend's mum who gave me huge discount (and drew it up for free) but I know my cousin will do it for free  and it's text so I'm so worried about her drawing skills...


----------



## harley89

Im thinking of getting a tattoo, i drew it myself kinda based on the aerosmith logo, not that they mean anything special to me. Just i like the design of it. Here is my basic drawing, i wanted tattoo'd with thin lines i don't like thick lines lol






What you guys and gals think? i want it on the back of my neck, any other areas it would look good?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

your arse


----------



## glitterbizkit

Isolde said:


> I just wanted to post a response to those who commented, "Don't get this, don't get that, it's been played out, etc." What do you care what someone else gets inked on their body? I believe that as long as the person chooses something that is personally meaningful, who the hell cares what it is? The person getting the tattoo is the one who has to live with it for the rest of their life. Why should someone shy away from getting the tattoo they REALLY want just because so many other people on the planet may have the same thing?




I agree.  I got mine from *gasp shock horror* a free flash art site, and fell in love with it instantly.  Kept the print-out for one year before finally getting it done.  Apparently it's not cool to have tattoos that aren't original, but I don't really care because I've had it for four years now and still fall in love with it anew every time I see it (it helps that it's on my back)


----------



## Rogue Robot

got this done today. pardon the shitty pic:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoohooo!! It's gorgeous RR!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't think every fucking tattoo must have some backstory or meaning to it.  I come up with ideas that I like the look of or take from something I like.  Later on I *might* think about what it could represent.  

I don't have a deep story to tell.  I think ink looks pretty.  This time my artist wants me to have the whole right arm planned out rather than separate pieces he fuses together with background.  This way he can play with foreground, background, and other details I wasn't listening to.  I trust him.  He does great work.

I am going with a black, grey, with hints of red jungle theme.  I like plants.  I like flowers.  I like lions.  I like monkeys...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I don't think every fucking tattoo must have some backstory or meaning to it.  I come up with ideas that I like the look of or take from something I like.  Later on I *might* think about what it could represent.
> 
> I don't have a deep story to tell.  I think ink looks pretty.  This time my artist wants me to have the whole right arm planned out rather than separate pieces he fuses together with background.  This way he can play with foreground, background, and other details I wasn't listening to.  I trust him.  He does great work.
> 
> I am going with a black, grey, with hints of red jungle theme.  I like plants.  I like flowers.  I like lions.  I like monkeys...



Sounds like the makings of another _excellent_ tattoo PI %)


----------



## belarki

^ I was much the same with my tattoo; it was pretty, I liked it, I got it inked. End of story. It didn't tell a story or reflect my beliefs or ideals or anything. It was from concept art to the dark crystal of all places...

I really like your current sleeve P.I. The black & grey with red looks great! Oh oh I have slight muffin tops if I do my belt up tight and my tattoo is on my lower back, let's be tattoo homies mmkay! 

Nice stars R.R. The thin lines on top of the foot must have been fun though huh?


----------



## Rogue Robot

belarki said:


> Nice stars R.R. The thin lines on top of the foot must have been fun though huh?



it actually hurt closer to the the toes and the part that's closest to the outside of my foot, but a good kind of hurt that comes with tattoos.

it's kind of a tradition in my department to get the southern cross (the constellation) as a tattoo for the research that we do.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

belarki said:


> Oh oh I have slight muffin tops if I do my belt up tight and my tattoo is on my lower back, let's be tattoo homies mmkay!


alright I'll be your inky homegirl   Just this once


----------



## rangrz

my blood type.


----------



## bang that shit

would getting a star wars tattoo label me as a nerd for life?


hahaha but i wanna add drugs into it



bobba fett doing drugs maybe smokin crack.... doing some dope ... or something like that 


or maybe darth vader


----------



## aislinnna

Newest, just had this done yesterday. Going back in 2 weeks to have the other foot done.


----------



## mezid

^^^^ looks awesome! i love owl tattoos


----------



## Thou

MynameisnotDeja said:


> You gave the tattoo to YOURSELF? Uhhhhhggghhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still hate it but it was silly at the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmorRoark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random people always come up to my boyfriend and ask him about his tattoos. If I were him I'd be annoyed. He doesn't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet he DOZ!
Click to expand...


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ If it were me I wouldn't mind at all! 

Great owl tatt aislinnna!


----------



## effingcustie

got my first on saturday:


----------



## purplefirefly

This is my ink from this summer, the cherry blossoms wrapped around my ankle. It's not done and I need to get back in to have some more work done on it...I'm just procrastinating because this was one of the most painful tattoos I have ever gotten. The purple flower tattoo I got about three years ago (just before I joined Bluelight actually I think)


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Gorgeous!
And yes I can also vouch for how much foot tatts hurt. Jeebuz!


----------



## purplefirefly

Having a foot and ankle done in the same day definitely tested my limits. My body definitely went into some serious "fight or flight" mode. I had anxiety for hours afterward, I could barely sleep that night. This is my last tattoo for sure. I give props to anyone who can get tattooed for hours on end, I just don't have that in me.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Have you gotten any other tatts on other areas of your body though? The foot/ankle is (as you know!) one of the most sensitive areas. I was tattoo'd for 4 hours on my shoulder and it was rather *pleasant* actually


----------



## purplefirefly

I have a shoulder blade tattoo of a butterfly and a lower back tattoo. The butterfly was really the only one that didn't make me want to claw my own eyes out LOL 

I was biting on a towel for the lower back one. I think I picked a lot of ouchy places to get ink. The only one that I think I am missing is the ribs, and I definitely won't be getting any tattoos there. That might kill me!


----------



## aislinnna

^^ I'd avoid the elbow then. My partner reckons its the worst thing he's felt, and he has a high tolerence for pain. 

I second that, my shoulder blade was nothing compared to my feet!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Elbow sucks! I pussied out and got swirls around mine.  My husband's is completely covered.


----------



## aislinnna

After I finish my feet I'm meant to be finishing my arm. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna wuss out too when it comes to the elbow.


----------



## Mysterier

still no color and shading.. boooo..


----------



## untaMe

this is new


----------



## crevan

I have 2 tat's that are utterly stupid now that I'm older and wiser. I like the tat's themselves, just not where I got them.

I plan on getting at least 2 more soon, I want to get my kid's names.... I just don't know where exactly yet.


----------



## crevan

purplefirefly said:


> This is my ink from this summer, the cherry blossoms wrapped around my ankle. It's not done and I need to get back in to have some more work done on it...I'm just procrastinating because this was one of the most painful tattoos I have ever gotten. The purple flower tattoo I got about three years ago (just before I joined Bluelight actually I think)



Very pretty tat.


----------



## aislinnna

Just seconds after having my second foot done, it's still bleeding





My back and arm, old picture now, I've had more work done on my arm.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow I LOVE the birds on your arm, and the wings are really cute too  
The red and blue owls would look awesome together, can we maybe get a pic of both your feet??


----------



## aislinnna

Please excuse the dog hair, and swollenness of my foot


----------



## aislinnna

More of my arm


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I absolutely LOVE that tattoo!  

And wow your feet look awesome together, nice one!


----------



## belarki

^ agreed! Those owls are awesome and your arm looks great with the shading/sunrays behind the birds!!  :D


----------



## purplefirefly

crevan said:


> Very pretty tat.



Sanks for the kind words my friend.


----------



## RedRum OG

i want to have "stay" written on the left pec and "true" on the right. somewhat small in cursive. does this sound fruity or tight?


----------



## aislinnna

why thanks to the both of you


----------



## purplefirefly

RedRum OG said:


> i want to have "stay" written on the left pec and "true" on the right. somewhat small in cursive. does this sound fruity or tight?



Firstly, while I can kind of see where you are coming from but you should be the one to like the tattoo, it really shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks because it's going to be on your body. I don't care what anyone else thinks about my tattoos because they are just that...mine. 

If you are unsure about the design or what you want then you should definitely hold off until you are sure. Or maybe you should meet with an artist and have them draw up a design for you, they can even offer suggestions for lettering and what not.


----------



## RedRum OG

yea it means something deep and important to me but i dont think other people would understand it. and i dont want to end up getting shit for it all the time. 

ill definitley talk to the artists about that


----------



## purplefirefly

RedRum OG said:


> yea it means something deep and important to me but i dont think other people would understand it. and i dont want to end up getting shit for it all the time.
> 
> ill definitley talk to the artists about that



Who would give you shit?


----------



## n3ophy7e

+1 re: talking to some artists about it. It's their job and most of them really know their shit and will have a lot of great ideas and suggestions for tatts  

The more nice text tattoos I see, the more I want one of my own. I just don't know what mine would say or where I would get it on my body...


----------



## Samadhi

I don't know if i've posted a photo of my tattoo in here? I think I did in the Aus Social thread...


----------



## RedRum OG

purplefirefly said:


> Who would give you shit?



well im a young'n so you know guys like to act all macho and stuff and if youre getting a tat of something more meaningful than a naked lady or a cross you get shit. but then again if its going on my chest not many people will see it..

also would it be a bad idea to get a tattoo when im going to grow more? i lift a lot and my chest has been getting huge lately i dont want to look rediculous with it getting stretched out.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Samadhi said:


> I don't know if i've posted a photo of my tattoo in here? I think I did in the Aus Social thread...


New to me!
Lovely.
I like the placement.


----------



## Thou

Samadhi said:


> I don't know if i've posted a photo of my tattoo in here? I think I did in the Aus Social thread...


That is beautiful. Did you draw that yourself?


Here's a bunch of mine I'm posting so I'll gain the motivation to get them finished. It might happen if I'm forced to star
e at them for awhile (in public). 

*Mt. Lushmore. (This will be beautiful once I find someone to finish it).*





*Chest*





*Unfinished half sleeve.*





Cheers.


----------



## Samadhi

I love your tattoos, thouart that 

As for mine, i co-drew it, so to speak, with a friend.  We took the design to my girl and she tattooed it for me.  What i really like about it is that people are surprised by it - they don't realise that it's two angels until they get close up.


----------



## Teetowl

Ahhh I am glad we get free doctors in england, as for me I had this tattooed 






I never had any scabs on it or anything and I love it, its so cute! it took me 4 years to decide what I wanted then 2-3 years to decide where.. I did several Photoshop tattoos on my body before I decided where exactly (I ant posting them up as I am nude)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Samadhi, just beautiful hun!  

thouart_that, I love the Mt Lushmore one and the lotus in particular  

Teetowl, very interesting and cute!


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Nice tats everyone!
I love tattoos.  Have 10 myself.  All black, I don't really like color (on me).


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Pics??

And speaking of which, I don't think I've posted pics of my tatts in here.....must check on that


----------



## belarki

Nice tatts Samadhi and Teetowl! I love unique/unusual tattoos! :D 

Do you have another username thouart that? I'm sure I've complimented that Steadman inspired piece before in some other thread...


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Left and right inner wrists.  Words  Breathe and You're OK happened during a really bad bipolar episode.  Figured I could use some reminders.




Om Mani Padme Hum, right forearm




Horrible pic of Quan Yin & Lotus




Wheel of the 8fold path. Above Quan Yin.  Pretty much a Buddhist arm.  Still incomplete.





No More I Love You's/Sincerity

And then there's another one in the back of my neck that I don't have a picture of.


----------



## n3ophy7e

prayersfor.rain said:


> Left and right inner wrists.  Words  Breathe and You're OK happened during a really bad bipolar episode.  Figured I could use some reminders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Om Mani Padme Hum, right forearm



These ones are my favourites  
Beautiful work hun!


----------



## crevan

I plan on getting my son's name first on my inner arm and making it look good somehow in a boyish way.

After that my daughter on my other inner arm with hearts or butterfly's.


I just need to find a good price for both.


----------



## crevan

my tat i got right now on my right forearm:





better shot i think of it:


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Thanks N3o!
Those were all me.  My handwriting, my drawing (that's seriously the extent of my drawing skills).


----------



## Thou

I need a touch up.


----------



## Thou

*BL loyalty? 4 years and counting. *


----------



## prayersfor.rain

^^ What does it feel like when you're getting it done?

thouart - lol my ex did most of my tattoos (in garages and kitchens...)  I'm real smart, huh!


----------



## Surrealist-

My tat on the back of my neck that I got a couple of years ago. It's still bleeding in the pic and there's still smears of ink on my neck and back so... yeah, best I can do lol. Right now it needs a major touch up since it's shading and has faded too much. So going to settle for this blurry pic hehe. 






I also want to get the words "Stay Gold" tattooed somewheres, I believe on my chest in colour spelled out in lego. It's from the Rober frost poem. Stay Gold to me means hold on to your youth, your innocence. It's a work in progress that I'm still contemplating. Have been for years lol.

My favourite quote I most deffinately am getting: "The devotion of the greatest is to encounter risk and danger and play dice for death" I've been wanting it since I was 11 so it's safe to say that after all that time of still wanting it, I'm getting it lol. 

I also want a skeletal tree of life tattooed. But I want it very big. Possibly a full back tattoo that works it's branches around my hourglass. Roots reaching down below. And a leaf or bird or some symbol on the branches. One for each of the alters in my system. 

Designing/designed all my tattoos. Thinking of designing one to represent BDSM/kink. One for surgical and/or medical science as well since that's my passion. I also wanted something to have on me as a representation of my field of work (photographer). So... lots of wants! But I don't want too many tattoos and I deffinately don't want a bunch of tiny ones. 

If I could I would get them all in a sleeve minus the tree (that has to be on the back) but I can't tattoo my arms. Too many layers of scars. Impossible to ever tattoo says every artist, no matter how long I wait for them to "heal".


----------



## ocean

^I love the idea of the tree of life......
It is on my list of tattoo's I want but will never get.......


----------



## aislinnna

Surrealist, love the tattoo!


----------



## prayersfor.rain

I love the tree of life idea as well.  Great tat, surrealist!


----------



## n3ophy7e

thouart_that said:


>



I LOVE it b!!


----------



## aislinnna

Newest- wasn't anywhere near as painful as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## sssssssssss

i hate tattoos.
im always changing so i could never get anything meaningful, plus i would just feel akward and annoyed when people asked me what it ment cause most likely they wouldnt be able to tell instantly.

and i think fad tattoos are dumb.

but i like coming up with tattoo ideas!
itd be cool to get a three year tattoo.


----------



## n3ophy7e

aislinna that is so cute!


----------



## aislinnna

Thanks neo 

Ive got the outlining for one on the other side done, was a bit tricky as my shoulders are uneven due to scoliosis.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Gorgeous!! Love the idea


----------



## Teetowl

Loving some peoples tats!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sssssssssss said:


> itd be cool to get a three year tattoo.


What?

It took 3 years to finish my sleeve.


----------



## L2R

i want this tattooed on me

中文寫作

meta tattoo is meta


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Where abouts? What does it mean? 
I think it looks cool


----------



## justmyluck

It says "Everchanging".

It's my first tattoo. It has two meanings really. One is it is the title of an amazing song by Rise Against, my favorite rock band. But the second, and more important meaning is that it's a life philosophy of mine. I believe that I (and maybe others) are always changing from day to day, growing and learning, and becoming better a better person as a whole.  Though I really want to get something around/under it, to expand it in a way. But i'm still not sure.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> ^What does it mean?


bury me with my sneaks


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hahahaha :D 

Cool tatt justmyluck


----------



## L2R

it means "Chinese Writing".


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow that is so deep, man


----------



## justmyluck

oh thanks! i really like it. I think i'm going to get more in the future.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I think you will too  Tattoos are pretty darn addictive!


----------



## justmyluck

Mhm. Such an amazing way to express yourself!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh and here are some pics of my tatts, cos I do believe I have neglected to post any in this thread so far! For shame :D 

My foot (first tatt): 









My pony (second tatt):





My roses:









I have another tatt on my vajayjay but it's NSFW


----------



## justmyluck

That's a really nice rose tat! And a tat NSFW? LOL

what is it of?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks! I love the roses too  
And my other tatt is just a little red loveheart but it's below my bikini line so it's NSFW


----------



## justmyluck

Ah I'm sure it's nice. When did you get it done?


----------



## Thou

N3o the piece on your back really suits you. I don't see many rose tattoos I like but yours are great. Those stars you have on your pretty feet are cool too. I love foot tattoos just wish I had the money to finish mine . This whole thread is giving me the no money for tattoo blues.

Plus your undeniably gorgeous in that last picture. 

Thanks for the compliments on mine their real important to me and it means a lot.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks man!!  I waited for years and years and YEARS before I got the roses sorted out because I know that a lot of rose tattoos are really hit and miss. But this was perfect. I worked together with the artist for months to get it just right  

And yes I am also in desperate need of more tattoos, but no monies  
Sucks huh.

I got my roses about 3 years ago, and the loveheart about 4 years ago. Stars on my foot were about 4.5 years ago, and the pony was somewhere in between :D


----------



## aislinnna

Neo, I love the my little pony! It made me smile


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks hun! It makes me smile too :D 
(I collect them )


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Damn, n3o, you sure are purty! 

Here's one of mine:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks man!!

And awesome tatt. Love conquers all??


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Yep. Got it when I was young and naive.


----------



## n3ophy7e

It's still a good tatt man


----------



## calmAnimal

i have my intials in pretty large old english font on the back of each arm. id post a pic buts hard to take it and i dont know where i put the old ones. 

my next tat is sketched out already. its "make your own luck" with some letters being the suits in a deck of cards set up like this:

M(heart)ke
Y(club)r
(diamond)wn
L(spade)ck

all the suits r lined up and the font is going to be a poker type font, kinda like old saloon dont rememeber the name. i want it on my right side under my arm from about the nipple to the belly button.

im also thinking about getting "only god can judge me" as a tat but im not religious at all. think this is weird? i believe in the concept of "god" but not through any religion. id want it on my left pec in some type of cursive font, not sure which one yet. 

the big one i want is when im able to save up for it haha. it'll be on my back of a red-tailed hawk (my fav animal) swooping down and catching a snake or a rabbit, i havent decided that yet.

thoughts?


----------



## Teetowl

I never knew you could get 5 year tattoo's how do they work?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I don't know actually! I'm going to look in to it though...  



calmAnimal said:


> im also thinking about getting "only god can judge me" as a tat but im not religious at all. think this is weird? i believe in the concept of "god" but not through any religion. id want it on my left pec in some type of cursive font, not sure which one yet.
> 
> the big one i want is when im able to save up for it haha. it'll be on my back of a red-tailed hawk (my fav animal) swooping down and catching a snake or a rabbit, i havent decided that yet.
> 
> thoughts?



The back piece sounds like it could be epic!! Let us know if/when you get it done  

As for the "Only God can judge me" one.....in my personal opinion, it might not make much sense to other people if you're not a religious person. I mean, sure, a tattoo is a very personal thing and if it has meaning for you then screw what anyone else thinks. But you may have to repeatedly explain it to people, which might be something to think about. I dunno.


----------



## purplefirefly

I LOVE your roses N3o!! They are absolutely beautiful and stunning!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Aww thanks lovely!!


----------



## calmAnimal

thanks n3o, i cant wait to get the back one done. itll prolly b done in a year or so.

and yea i had been thinking how to explain the god thing.  but, you know what, i dont really care. id prolly just lie and say i was religious to most ppl haha and just explain my thought process to ppl i wanted to know the truth.

plus i like the "only god can judge me" statement followed by "and i dont believe in god" not tattooed but just said. ya know, kinda meaning like no one can judge me.

ps. damn ur cute haha i didnt know attractive chicks posted shit on internet forums, no offence .


----------



## n3ophy7e

Then go for it man. Our tattoos are for _ourselves_, not for anyone else  

Oh and thanks!! I'm not even half-cute compared to some of the highly attractive folk on here though


----------



## calmAnimal

Haha get outta here ... ur beautiful 

ill post a pic of myself if i ever figure out how to use this fucking web cam thingy lol

edit: figured it out but it was difficult to take this


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Looks good! Nice back too by the way, would look good with an epic hawk tatt on it 

An old school friend just got the most beautiful back tattoo the other day, and I am soooo itching to get another one! I worked out that it's nearly exactly 3 years since I got my last tatt. TOO LONG!


----------



## ocean

N3o- I love the stars 
I want a foot tattoo!!!!
My husband FINALLY agreed to let me get another tattoo and one of the ones I have now fixed-
I got my first tattoo at 13/14 by a friend with a tattoo gun (yep- its totally jailbird and pretty embarrassing )

My other tattoo I got done at a real shop but its plain and boring- but has meaning- it is of the moon and an 8 pointed start...... 

I can't wait for the day I can get mine worked on and get a new one! yay!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ And you must post photos as soon as you get it done!! :D 
I'd actually love to see the moon and star tattoo you already have. Have you posted it anywhere? I vaguely recall seeing it, although that may have been someone else...

What are you thinking of getting for your next tatt hun??


----------



## Sweet P

Mine are posted in the Bluelight gallery. They're nothing fancy, but I love 'em all the same.

I gotta say, though, tattoos are quite addictive! :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ They are indeed!! I'll have to check yours out when I get home


----------



## ocean

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ And you must post photos as soon as you get it done!! :D
> I'd actually love to see the moon and star tattoo you already have. Have you posted it anywhere? I vaguely recall seeing it, although that may have been someone else...
> 
> What are you thinking of getting for your next tatt hun??



I haven't posted pictures of my tattoos They aren't so great but I will post them - I need to take photos of them- 

I'd like to get my astrology chart tattooed on my leg.......
I'd also like a celtic butterfly, maybe the symbol of Pluto, the tree of life, I'd like a circle with a cross through it and the seasons and elements written in it, I'd also like to get my children's names when I have them  hahaha 

BUT my husband only agreed to my Astrology Chart- and he might get his....... He doesn't really like tattoos, so........


----------



## calmAnimal

^ sorry to hear that... tattoos on a girl can be DAMN sexy , imo. 

i just want mine done and for it to be summer already.  its too fuckin cold in jersey and driving to work at 330am is  a bitch and a half.  but summertime is def the shit for showin off ya bodyart, atleast round here.


----------



## Teetowl

You have to keep your tattoo out of the sun after you first have it done. Winter is the probs best time to get it done... although its hard to put anything on it. esp if your a wimp like me.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

*About 2 get tatted up*

How much would one guesstimate it would cost to get 8 letters maybe an inch big in some slick cursive lettering? And damn, all these tattoo font generators I'm finding are straight bullshit I either went simple graffiti-ish style or cursive, so I wont put the exact phrase on here but lettering just like this

http://www.easycashonline.co.uk/ebay/images/Cursive_1.jpg

either an inch big or slightly bigger on upper back region...im guessing between $30 and $50 but I have no experience my only other work was done underground?


----------



## Makaveli69

Probally more like 200ish, lots of places have a 50 dollar min or so and thats getting a real small tat.


----------



## toa$t

no way would that be $200. I'm thinking $50ish sounds about right.


----------



## AmorRoark

I'd guess like $60-$75.


----------



## Khadijah

No fuckn way its gonna cost 30 dollars, lol.....

A guy I knew that did shit in his house for friends and only worked in a shop a few days a week charged a minimum $5 a letter, and that was for tiny ass letters. it would be 40  bux minimum for some backyard basement home made tattoo shit. You go to a shop that shit is gonna cost you more than that, at least. Anywhere reputable is gonna charge a decent amount. Prob 70-80 bux, 60 prob the lowest . thats how it is out here maybe prices where u at different IDK but for sure ur guesses way off. If u get one that u paid that much for guaranteed its gonna look shitty. Up to u. Congrats on posting your first thread that you dont act like a complete fuckin douche ass troll in. ...


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Ugh...damn it's gonna hit me then if I get it right now I'll probably get quoted tommorow. It's a rest in peace thing...I went back and forth thinking about getting it but I know for sure I want it now. 

Makaveli: it is a tiny tattoo, I said around an inch big

ugh...im getting quotes tommorow, i'll probably wait to get it done tho


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Let us know how you go man, we want pics when it's done!



lacey k said:


> Congrats on posting your first thread that you dont act like a complete fuckin douche ass troll in. ...



Haha I  you lacey  

Merging with the existing tattoo thread.


----------



## spaceyourbass

*Someone help me with a tattoo idea! (fishermen welcome)*

One of my close friends has been planning on getting a tattoo for a couple years now. A close family member passed away and she wants a tattoo dedicated to him, or as a reminder of him type of thing. The family member was an avid fisherman and loved to fish on the Gulf in Florida. My friend wants a small fish on her foot- she never had a tattoo before but always wanted one there, and now she's got an idea for one...but we're having trouble finding exactly what fish we want. I want to get her the tattoo for her birthday, but I don't know too much about tropical fish and I'm having trouble finding a good one on the internet.

It's got to be colorful, and if it had pink in it that would be a plus. Basically, it's got to be a real fish (no finding Nemo cartoon) but the tattoo also has to be pretty and somewhat girly I suppose. We want just a small detailed tattoo that wouldn't draw too much attention, but would be colorful and attractive.  Thanks for any help whatsoever!


----------



## dtta

I remember seeing a small colourful fish at http://www.tribal-celtic-tattoo.com/ that I found really striking.


----------



## rant*N*rave

I fished in the gulf at minimum once or twice a year for 18 years of my life (and goddamn do I miss it - it was a trip to my grandparents' house), and these fish came to mind:

snapper (many varieties can be bright pink - i'd look at red, vermillion, silk, queen, and mutton snappers)
pinfish (very little and cute)
sheepshead (extremely common - black and white stripes though)
lookdown (but you would need to give it a cute face cuz they look cranky, lol)


----------



## toa$t

http://images.google.ca/images?q=koi%20tattoo&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## spaceyourbass

Okay I got a few more details...no koi fish because they are too common. And it will be a plus if it's a fish you can actually fish for and eat. Women...so particular (j/k its a freaking tattoo). I'm going to look up all those fish rant. Thanks to all so far

oh and what sorts of fish are at the top of the food chain in the Florida Gulf? I was going to pitch that idea because dude was a master fisherman


----------



## n3ophy7e

Merged with the tattoo megathread


----------



## rant*N*rave

spaceyourbass said:


> Okay I got a few more details...no koi fish because they are too common. And it will be a plus if it's a fish you can actually fish for and eat. Women...so particular (j/k its a freaking tattoo). I'm going to look up all those fish rant. Thanks to all so far
> 
> oh and what sorts of fish are at the top of the food chain in the Florida Gulf? I was going to pitch that idea because dude was a master fisherman


You wouldn't really want those if you're looking for something cute.  And especially if you want something pink.  Most are brown or silver.  Or blue and yellow.  Just look up "gulf of mexico fish" and google images has some good pics.


----------



## Bauer095

Here's mine--it's the best picture I could take on my phone because of the location :/


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Looks nice man! Where is it, and what does the text say?


----------



## Bauer095

on my right side and the text, "aequo animo" means equanimity in latin, aka levelheadedness through the ups and downs of life


----------



## purplefirefly

Awesome tattoo Bauer!! 

Nice to see you back here too


----------



## purplefirefly

Just a couple more weeks until I go under the needle again.

I'm really thinking about purchasing some anesthetic creams. Has anyone ever used one before? If so what was your experience like?

A bler highly recommended purchasing these, from this website, he hadn't used them himself though:

Predeadener





And for when the skin is broken:






And before anyone even tells me "if you can't handle the pain, you can't handle the tattoo", I have 4 tattoos and this ink that I am getting in a couple of weeks is actually a "do over" because the artist I went to last summer did, in my opinion, a shitty job. The entire tattoo basically needs to be redone with color and detail work. The tattoo, cherry blossoms, is located on my foot and ankle and was INCREDIBLY painful to get it done initially. Its giving me a lot of anxiety to think about going through all of that pain all over again. Part of the reason that I am considering the creams is because honestly, I feel duped. I did go through the pain and I didn't get what I wanted.

So I just thought I would explain.


----------



## belarki

Hmm I'm not sure about aenesthetic for a tattoo, do any of the topical ones last long enough to be effective for tattoo'ing? I used Emla cream for a nipple piercing but the effects would have worn off within half an hour from memory.

Queue reply from our resident tattoo artist maverick..... *drumroll*


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah pff, as I said to you before, nuts to anyone who tells you that you should endure the pain of the tatt! Pfft, it's _your_ experience, so you can do it the way _you_ want  

I was reading up a little bit about these tattoo anaesthetic gels, and apparently you leave a thick layer on the skin for about 20-30 minutes then wipe it off, and then the skin is numb for about 3-4 hours. I wouldn't imagine it would have any negative effects on the tattooing itself. Have you had a chance to speak to your tattooist hun??


----------



## purplefirefly

I left a message with him, but haven't heard back 

I've read the same things that you have so I might just go ahead and buy the creams, time is running out.

Maverick will be getting a PM from me asap requesting his professional opinion.


----------



## aislinnna

During my feet I took neurofen plus, which seemed to dull the pain. Any strong painkiller should  do the job.

I had heaps of twitching too and valium can help with that.

Dunno if that helps.


----------



## Herbaliser

Just got my half sleeve finished yesterday. It's an black&white aztec statue with some jungle related things on the background. Could'nt be more satisfied with it.. It took total of 10hours of tattooing and 500 euros in three different parts over 8 months.. I try to post a pic someday.


----------



## L2R

pff, i think i tried a cream like that on my back job but we found two problems: it doesn't work for very long or very deeply; and it makes the stencil not work properly. these are vague memories from ten years ago. i'd completely forgotten about it until you just mentioned it.


----------



## hellkitten

Crappy cell phone picture, but here is my latest addition. Ralph Steadman bats


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Whoa cool bats!!!! I  bats  

Herbaliser, looking forward to seeing a pic of your latest sleeve work!


----------



## radarsaysradar

i think they are rad...  I have always done alot of painting, drawing, carving.. whatever i could get my hands on.  So naturally when my roommate got a tattoo gun;  I went to town. But honestly the idea of having someone elses art on my body seems laaame.  To each his own.


----------



## Herbaliser

Here's the pic..


----------



## Caroline

^^
WOW. That is fucking beautiful!
inspired.


----------



## Bauer095

pff halloo to you too 

 thats sick man, well worth the $$ I'd say.


----------



## lostpunk5545

My first tattoo was the Bad Religion one, my favourite band and it was a fun way to annoy Christian surfer kids where I used to live + sums up my views on organised religion quite succinctly. Then I got Scientia written under it, the latin word from which Science is derived, I think it literally means "To know."

Around my other arm:






Self explanatory really but until high school biology I had no idea what I believed in. I actually just didn't think about existence at large at all. Well I used to preach satanism in class to offend students and teachers but not in a I really believed in it or painted my fingernails black kind of way. Now I'm doing a conservation biology degree.

So yeah, all life on earth is encoded in DNA, kind of sums everything up (as a naturalist materialist) for me.


----------



## D's

newest shit
starting on it:





bout halfway thru





finished for now, going to add later 2nite


----------



## Caroline

I really want mega geometric tattooing done, And i will travel to Belgium if i have to.

Can anyone reccomend an especially good tattooing place in the UK? Not specifically just geometric stuff, i am just finding it hard to google search for *really* good tattooists.


----------



## ThaiDie4

I like tattoos. I think as long as it has meaning to the wearer of it, that's all that matters. Fuck what other people think. But I wouldn't personally want a lot of them, espechally in obvious places.

I want to get one on my foot of my dad's initials written inside a canoe, because canoeing was his favorite thing to do


----------



## undead

Herbaliser said:


> Here's the pic..



whoever did your ink is fucking impressive.


----------



## Herbaliser

Yep! Nice to get positive feedback! The guy who did that just came second in a international tattoo competition..


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ He is a brilliant artist! Nice one  



ThaiDie4 said:


> I want to get one on my foot of my dad's initials written inside a canoe, because canoeing was his favorite thing to do



That's a really nice idea hun!


----------



## purplefirefly

10 more days until my appointment!!

I can't believe its getting so close already


----------



## Evad

Caroline said:


> I really want mega geometric tattooing done, And i will travel to Belgium if i have to.
> 
> Can anyone reccomend an especially good tattooing place in the UK? Not specifically just geometric stuff, i am just finding it hard to google search for *really* good tattooists.



there's a guy here who has done a couple of my friend who does amazing geometric stuff by hand (no machine)










his style is amazing and apparently being tattooed by hand is a completely different experience than with a machine and heals far quicker.

he's based in the north east, think you can contact him via his myspace


----------



## cletus

Wow Herbaliser that is stunning. Like a painting in a museum, you can stand and stare at it for ages


----------



## Caroline

Evad said:


> there's a guy here who has done a couple of my friend who does amazing geometric stuff by hand (no machine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his style is amazing and apparently being tattooed by hand is a completely different experience than with a machine and heals far quicker.
> 
> he's based in the north east, think you can contact him via his myspace



Cheers dude you seem to have linked me to a community of beautiful artists!
good shit.


----------



## purplefirefly

Two more days until ink time!! I'll be sure to throw up some pics of the completed piece. 

Still nervous and excited all at the same time.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oooh I'm excited for you!!! Can't wait to see it


----------



## L2R

evad, those tats are friggin sick!


----------



## Sweet P

Here's a tattoo I created using PhotoShop and Picasa. Thinking of getting it done on the back of my hand.


----------



## Snugg

Going to get some new, fresh ink on the 23rd, or the 24th this month when I get paid. And I cannot fucking WAIT. I've wanted to get my chest/collarbones done for SO fucking long now. But, it's still a toss up on what I'm going to get. It's one of the following:

"Abandon All Hope"

or

"None Shall Pass"

....I'm leaning more towards "NSP," because I'm emo like that.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I prefer "None Shall Pass", personally. I have the feeling you might regret "Abandon All Hope" later down the track. 

Plus, in an artistic sense, "None Shall Pass" looks more even and asthetically pleasing


----------



## purplefirefly

Here we go guys!! 2.5 hours today. He did a fucking amazing job, the flowers have so much definition now. I will have to go back again and he's going to give more dimension and shading to the flowers and branch. All he did today was add detail through black outlining.


----------



## aanallein

Wow those geometric ones are both awesome.


----------



## Snugg

n3ophy7e said:


> I prefer "None Shall Pass", personally. I have the feeling you might regret "Abandon All Hope" later down the track.
> 
> Plus, in an artistic sense, "None Shall Pass" looks more even and asthetically pleasing




Yeah, I feel you. That's what I'm going with. I just have to figure out a decent font to get it done in, and maybe something added along with it. Who knows, though.


----------



## n3ophy7e

pff, it looks awesome hun!! Love it!  
How'd you go with the pain? What did you decide to do?


----------



## purplefirefly

I never received the anesthetic creams. They charged my credit card but they never sent me the stuff, I'm pretty pissed and will be calling them tomorrow. 

I took a couple different medications and that helped tremendously! It still hurt, but it wasn't at all unbearable this time. I also went in with a completely full stomach and a couple bottles of soda to keep my blood sugar up. This experience was about a million times better than the last time, and it helps that I finally got what I wanted.

I will go back in probably October or so and get the colors worked on, he only worked in black on Friday. We ran out of time or I would have had him work on the color as well, but his next appointment showed up. 

I'm so excited. I was just all smiles when I left there. To finally have something that I'm proud of is just priceless.


----------



## Snugg

Woo. This coming Friday I get my ink. So stoked!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Good luck! Looking forward to seeing pics of it afterwards  

pff that is so great hun, I'm so glad you had such a good experience with such a beautiful result!!


----------



## Snugg

Today is the day. But, I changed my mind. I'm getting my knuckles done instead of my chest. Fuck it. I'll report back with photos whenever I get done.


----------



## johanneschimpo

It appears BLers have even worse taste in tattoos than they do music. Good stuff, thanks for the lulz.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Well, show us yours then mate, by all means. Let's see how fucking awesome they are in comparison  8)


----------



## L2R

Sweet P said:


> Here's a tattoo I created using PhotoShop and Picasa. Thinking of getting it done on the back of my hand.



sorry, hun, but on the back of your hand is a terrible idea imo. if i saw someone with that in that position, i'd get depressed and feel really sad for them.


----------



## Snugg

johanneschimpo said:


> It appears BLers have even worse taste in tattoos than they do music. Good stuff, thanks for the lulz.




It's not YOUR body, now is it? And whether you approve, or even like the tattoos people get, really doesn't matter. Now does it? Yeah, I didn't think so, bro.



n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Well, show us yours then mate, by all means. Let's see how fucking awesome they are in comparison  8)



True talk, son. 

...But, the real reason I came back to this thread for y'all, was to show some photos! I fucking love it. I got it done in black & a bright teal color, and the teal pops hard! & it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. My ring finger and my pointer finger on my left hand sucked though. But she said some fingers would be a lot more painful than others. But, whatever, the pain is definitely worth the end result. And now, I will show you the end:

Getting worked on, by my favorite artist Robin HM! 





And now, the finished product. Although, it's not that good of lighting. But, I *will* update as soon as I get the photos she took.





I knew it was going to look good, but this exceeded any expectations I had at all. Now, I truly believe my hands are fucking SEXY!


----------



## purplefirefly

How did the hand tattoo feel? I would think that would have been pretty painful (even for a dude ).


----------



## gloeek

*Need to cover up a tattoo! Ideas?*

I got a tattoo a couple years ago with my ex best friend and we had a huge falling out and are no longer friends...we will remain that way forever. I knew it was a bad idea, but I didn't think she would betray me like she did so I want to cover up this tattoo (I will show you a pic). I talked to my tattoo artist and he said that even though it's small it will be hard to cover up, but maybe a big red rose will work...at least that's what he said...here's the tattoo...not the love tattoo, but the knot on my wrist.






ideas?


----------



## Noboru Wataya

i like the tattoo.  i wish u liked it and it meant something else to you.  it's quite attractive really.

are u religious at all?


----------



## purplefirefly

What about getting it physically removed? 

It will be painful, requires several passes, and expensive, but if you don't have a good idea of what you would like to replace it with, then I wouldn't get it covered up with something else that you could potentially hate.

The design is small enough that it might not take that many visits to have it removed.


----------



## Pharcyde

ill give you my real name get that inked on to cover it


----------



## gloeek

Noboru Wataya said:


> i like the tattoo.  i wish u liked it and it meant something else to you.  it's quite attractive really.
> 
> are u religious at all?



I wish I could keep it, but I just can't have a reminder of someone who completely betrayed me in the worst way possible. 

I am spiritual.

and I don't have the money to get it professionally removed.


----------



## purplefirefly

Maybe you could have it covered with some sort of wrist band?

If you aren't in love with the rose idea that I don't recommend that you get it.


----------



## Noboru Wataya

Well a cross would probably b the easiest way to mask it.  It would have to incorporate the original ink pretty fluidly and therefore wouldn't really b covering it.  Idk i still think it looks nice and I wouldn't change it drastically...basically I have a crush on u and ur arm ink.


----------



## barnstable84

I'd suggest something with darker colors to cover it. A red rose would be good and I think an old school traditional sailor jerry styled rose would work well there, as well as kind of accenting the Love you already have tattooed higher up your arm. 

I've had a tattoo covered myself, it was dark purple cloud over a yellow crescent moon and white and blue accented stars and had it covered with a Bouncing Souls rockerheart design in some really cool bright colors. You can barely see the old piece so it looks really nice.

I've seen some really dark colored pieces that have been covered up and come up really well without showing the old tattoo and even big chunky tribal pieces that have been covered up really well, so don't stress that it won't work very well over that spot. 

Good luck, when you get it covered, come back and post a pic, i'd love to see how it turns out!

Love, your apprentice tattooist  (doing my first proper tattoo this weekend, so exciting!)


----------



## Snugg

Actually, it wasn't that bad. The only spots that hurt, were both of my pointer fingers, and my left ring finger.


----------



## Snugg

In all reality, all you need to do, is think of something big enough to cover it with. The more color in the tattoo, the better. I got a black & gray piece covered up, with nothing but color, and you can't even tell it was there.


Just pick something out you dig, and go with it. I mean, what's the worse that could happen? You get _another_ cover up?


----------



## Bomboclat

I think you should wait until you have a solid idea before you go ahead and cover it up. To echo what PFF said, if you're not in love with the roses idea (or any idea for that matter), dont get inked up. Itd suck to cover up a hated tattoo with another hated tattoo.

It might not be something you want to see any more, and something in life you want to cover up, but I guarentee it'll feel much better when you cover it up with something that has meaning to you, and something that you like.

If you cover up bad with bad, you're not creating any good.

FTR though, it is pretty. Just tell everyone it symbolizes Thizzerfershizzer and his manly ways.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

what do u guys think of this style ?








i like the one on the left arm. want something like that myself, for awhile tho was thinking bio-mechanical style. but fell in love with this type of design when i saw the pics. if anyone has has any pics with similar style please post =)


----------



## Herbaliser

Yeah, that kind of style looks cool! Maybe you like something like these also? http://www.calypsotattoo.com/Tattoos/Tribal_tattoos/tattoos_25545.html
http://www.calypsotattoo.com/Tattoos/Tribal_tattoos/tattoos_17058.html


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ o0o i sure do like those, tho id prefer thicker lines with more shading. but i really like the circle/star design in the first one. i will save those pics for reference. thanks for posting them =)


----------



## queenbee1127

purplefirefly said:


> Maybe you could have it covered with some sort of wrist band?
> 
> If you aren't in love with the rose idea that I don't recommend that you get it.



There was an episode of True Life about hating your tattoos where a girl did this. She had a tattoo on her arm, pretty much where your 'Love' tat is that I'm pretty sure was her ex's name and she wouldn't leave the house or do anything without wearing a sweat wrist band to cover it. 

She ended up getting another tattoo to cover it, and everything turned out fine. 

I agree with PFF, if you don't love the idea of what's going to cover it, wait until you find something you really like. This is my main reason for not getting any tattoos, I just can't stand the idea of something being permanent on my body.


----------



## fizzle

There was another thread like this a while back, it might have gotten lost in the purge though. It had some pretty good suggestions, including a link to a Youtube video with ways to cover it up with makeup. I think theres a special kind of makeup you can use to cover it up. Not the most convenient solution, but definetly a cheap and easy one to use until you think of something better


----------



## aislinnna

Finally got another tattoo, was about time. Going back on Wednesday to get the colouring done.


----------



## Caroline

^ CUTECUTE i like it


----------



## Samadhi

So the husband of a very good friend of mine happens to be quite a famous tattoo artist in the tattoo world - his name is Link Bossman.  He works in Brisbane (aus) but is currently inking at a store in LA.  His facebook photo page is public, if you want to see some AMAZING work, check it:

Link's Work


----------



## aislinnna

Just had a look at them, they are amazing. I especially like this one
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3996120&id=574440887


----------



## belarki

^ wow me too! Brisbane you say? and it looks like he's back in Brisbane in June, I might just hit him up for some new inking


----------



## n3ophy7e

aislinna that is SO cute hun!! Love it!

Wow Samadhi, your friend is amazing  
I have _definitely_ seen some of his work in tattoo magazines


----------



## Snugg

belarki said:


> ^ wow me too! Brisbane you say? and it looks like he's back in Brisbane in June, I might just hit him up for some new inking



I'm not saying this dude is, but _usually_ internationally known *good* artists, are expensive as FUCK. Like, a couple hundred dollars an hour. But either way, if you get work done by him... I WANNA SEE!  Lol.


And, Aislinna, that looks really good. Looks like the lines are really crisp. Can't wait to see it with color!


----------



## euphoria

You could add onto the tattoo to symbolize that it was a part of your life, but you're moving on from it.


----------



## Rogue Robot

I agree with firefighter.  

Sometimes we make hasty decisions when getting tattoos, but I think that having those as a reminder for memories is a good thing.  All of my tattoos mark monumental points in my life, and I wouldn't get rid of them even if one of them my ex has, as well.


----------



## Pander Bear

leave it because fuck it. If you get a cover up, its still going to be under there, and you'll always know it.


----------



## drscience

keep it as a reminder.



Pander Bear said:


> leave it because fuck it. If you get a cover up, its still going to be under there, and you'll always know it.



lol this is why. its more honest.


----------



## aislinnna

Colour is done!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ahhh that is adorable!! Love it hun!


----------



## Snugg

Color looks bangin'.


----------



## aislinnna

The colour is better IRL, dodgy phone pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## NeoMeeko

I don't know how well they work, but there are tattoo creams that are supposed to help make the tattoo fade. Once again, no idea if they actually work, but it's an idea.

I almost got a celtic heart knot with my old best friend, and Id be wanting to remove it just like you. Id take sandpaper to my skin to get rid of that memory, ugh, fuckin bitch. I think as a general rule it's a bad idea to get tattoos with friends, cause it seems like even the most unexpected can happen and then you are left with a nasty, permanent reminder


----------



## Pillthrill

I can see a rose working. Perhaps you can just have them add to it to make it a different kind of Celtic knot.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I'm gonna merge this with the tattoo thread now


----------



## getreal

Maybe be like Katie Price and cross it out with an X


----------



## Max Power

My suggestion would be a long-sleeved shirt.


----------



## LiveIllegal

Just got this done yesterday, my first tat:






Jinx Proof Tattoos in DC, where I got it done, has a husband and wife who work there who create amazing work. Here are my favorites:





Eric Doyle









Susan Behney-Doyle


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey nice tatt dude! What does it symbolise? Are you happy with it?


----------



## LiveIllegal

I'm very happy with it! The diamond-like shape is the geographical outline of DC, where I am proud to have lived all my life. The Xs and bars are a modified version of the DC flag appropriated from the local punk culture. I chose the modified version because I wanted a recognizable symbol of DC without wearing the government's flag (which every other DC resident seems to have anyway).


----------



## n3ophy7e

Cool! Yeah I thought it was a US state but I'm not from the US so I wasn't sure  
Looks good man


----------



## Tomer

*12 Character Tattoo - Concerns on Cost*

Hey

Here's the lowdown guys....this will be my first tattoo.  It's only two words (Comprised of 12 characters).  It's in a different language, as well.

Here's the problem: I obviously want it to be done to perfection but this obviously isn't a very complex tattoo.  There is a shop that was recommended to me by a friend (NYC) that I visited yesterday.  It was very impressive and the people there made me feel at ease.  It's the real deal.  I almost feel they are TOO qualified for what I want.  Their minimum is $100 and they were telling me my cost could be about $150.00.  Doesn't this seem excessive to people for a two word tattoo?  I have no knowledge of the tattoo industry but I always thought something like what I wanted would hover around $75.  

Please let me know what I should do.  I did look at a few other shops but they seemed pretty damn grimy.  This is obviously something I don't want fucked up as it will be a part of me, but it is a lot of cash.  Look forward to advice.

Cheers


----------



## aislinnna

How large is the tattoo?
The size could be contributing to the cost of it. Also, the more reputable and established the shop, the more likely the cost will rise. It's like most other things you buy, you are paying for quality. Does $150 sound a lot for something that will last a lifetime?


----------



## purplefirefly

The last tattoo artist (and will never go to any other artist again) charges $120 an hour and has a one hour minimum. With a tattoo you really shouldn't be looking at cost necessarily, paying for a reputable artist is worth every single penny. You really do get what you pay for as this ink is going to be on your body for the rest of your life.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Hmm.... I got an awesome tattoo that covers the whole middle part of my lower back, it cost me 80 but I got it in Thailand. I don't know really what it would have cost in America but people always say it would have been wayyyyy more than 80, so apparently they are super expensive. I realize going to Thailand is probably not an option. lol One of my friends spent like 700 dollars on his shoulder piece, it's so crazy. I would probably never get another one until I go back to Thailand because now I'm spoiled. 

So my answer is yes I think that would be too expensive for me, for a small piece. edit- I just realized I took the fact that it was two words to mean it was small, I suppose it could be two words written gigantically? That would explain the price.


----------



## Tomer

Nope, two words, very small...keeping it nice and simple.  But, yes, i'll probably cave and just pay the amount.  I was just hoping it would be around $75.00


----------



## n3ophy7e

My first tattoo was a small cluster of blue stars on my foot. It took about 30 minutes and cost me AUD$150 (which back then was probably about USD$100). That was 7 years ago. 

These days, I think USD$150 is pretty reasonable. Also, as others have said, you want them to do a good job as it will be with you for life. Go for it man


----------



## SWDRJuggalo

dont try to look for a bargain on something like a tattoo, if you dont have the money for it now, wait save up and then go to someone good...you get what you pay for...and remember to TIP your artist well, this is gonna be on you forever and if you go back to the same person your tattoo will usually be less if they know you will tip them well...they split the tattoo cost with the studio they are at, but keep the tip


----------



## Tomer

I agree with everyone's opinion here.

I have visited two shops:  The first one being $150-200 price range.  The second one being $120.  Both are very well respected in the city.  The first shop I visited still makes me feel the most at ease.  So, even though, I'll be shelling out a bit more cash, I think the peace of mind is worth it.  This is my first tattoo, so the comfort issue is #1 on my list.  Going to meet with the guy tomorrow.  Let you know how it goes

Cheers


----------



## chrissie

The fact that the tattoo shop is in NYC might also have something to do with it.  You're going to pay more for almost anything you get in the city.


----------



## aislinnna

Newest, about 6 hours of tattooing


----------



## n3ophy7e

That is awesome hun!! I love it


----------



## Tomer

Got the tat!!! Guy was great...will share photo later today.

Cheers


----------



## purplefirefly

Yes!! Photo please


----------



## n3ophy7e

That's great to hear Tomer! Good for you man. Can't wait to see a photo of it!

I'm going to merge this with our tattoo megathread now


----------



## Tomer

Guys, will post tattoo tomorrow...very happy with results

Side note:  Tattoo turned out to be $150...I gave him a $30 tip (20 percent), is that adequate?  Wasn't sure if I should have given him $50?!

Cheers


----------



## n3ophy7e

It's hard for me to guage how appropriate that amount was because I'm not from a "tipping culture", but I reckon it sounds totally fine  
Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## felix

I'm dying to find out what the two words are now. 

"Insert Penis"

??? :D


----------



## purplefirefly

felix said:


> I'm dying to find out what the two words are now.
> 
> "Insert Penis"
> 
> ??? :D



I almost spit out my drink!! Thank you feelicks :D


----------



## belarki

aislinnna said:


> Newest, about 6 hours of tattooing
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Very cute aislinnna!


----------



## Tomer

[/url][/IMG]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/58382075@N08/5355592139/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## scubagirl200

nice!

i just got my first done on monday. i plan on posting a pic soon =)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Tomer that looks great! Nice one  

scubagirl, can't wait to see the pic of your new tatt!


----------



## Keaton

paw print tattoo=too feminine for a guy to get?
opinions please


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nope, I reckon you can make it masculine. What type of paw print(s)? Like, what species?


----------



## Keaton

my puppy's paw 

the plan is to dip his paw in paint and stamp it on paper
and voilà theres my tattoo


----------



## n3ophy7e

Brilliant!! Do it man


----------



## Keaton

'bout to go grab an ink pad


----------



## n3ophy7e

Make sure he doesn't lick it off, not sure if the ink would be toxic to him or not, so best to play it safe.
Looking forward to seeing the end result man!!


----------



## purplefirefly

Tomer: Very nice!!

NoT: where are you thinking of putting the tattoo?


----------



## Keaton

im playing with a few ideas for the location.
i think it would be cool to put on my palm, but i wanna be able to cover it up.
im also considering the inside of my bicep, my calf...im pretty open to different things


----------



## n3ophy7e

Geeeez, a palm tattoo would look awesome but it would hurt like a _bitch_ man!! Plus as you said, you wanna be able to cover it up, and that would be pretty hard to cover up unless you're wearing gloves  
Inside of bicep or calf would look great in my opinion!


----------



## Keaton

tbh i think thats what im going to do.
possibly right above where the bone sticks out..idk what its called. haha.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Which bone? Ankle?


----------



## Keaton

nah the one on the inner side of my elbow,
idk if its the top end of my ulna or the bottom end of my humorous....haha


----------



## n3ophy7e

NationOfThizzlam said:


> nah the one on the inner side of my elbow,
> idk if its the top end of my ulna or the bottom end of my humorous....haha



Ahh I see! I do believe that is the bottom end of the humerus. The top end of the ulna is your actual elbow point.


----------



## Keaton

yea thats right. i was guessing as i was feeling my elbow trying to figure it out. haha.
been a while since i took a bio class tbh. haha


----------



## Tomer

Thanks, Guys!!! Can't wait to see some more tats

Cheers


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

*Advice on Tattoo*

Anyone know how I could contact the Don Ed Hardy himself to do a full portrait on my back with his signature as the focal point of the tattoo? I want to be able to take off my Ed Hardy shirt and have like a sick ass tattoo with his name on it underneath to really show my support of the lifestyle. I love to wear his clothing with the same pride and confidence as if it were the eternal ink that decorates my skin.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

hmmmmm, sounds interesting


----------



## wizekrak

according to wikipedia he is now retired.


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

wizekrak said:


> according to wikipedia he is now retired.



A shame...I shall don his clothing to carry out his legacy.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Just got this done last night,,,,,well not fully done just the outline. Letters will be blue with white shading and the backround will be green with black shading. Comments are welcome, if i didnt like it i wouldnt have got it haha


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awww cool man!! Back in my raving days I had considered getting something PLUR-esque  
Looking forward to seeing the colouring!


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^^Thanks man, me too. next week it should be all done and ill put some pictures up. Glad i decided to get it where i did for my first tat because i can tell you this...my other arm wont have one on the inside lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

rollinlikeabigshot said:


> Glad i decided to get it where i did for my first tat because i can tell you this...my other arm wont have one on the inside lol



Heehee yep, I hear ya. I was the same when I got my first tattoo on my foot, hurt like a BITCH. 7 years later I got it touched up again and another tatt on the other foot. THEN I swore I'd never get any more foot tattoos. 

But alas, I have to get the new ones touched up again in about a month's time :D

So after *that* I swear I'm not getting any more foot tattoos


----------



## aislinnna

^^ Just do what I did, get the tattoos so big that there is no more space for foot tattooing :-D


----------



## Keaton

rollinlikeabigshot said:


> Just got this done last night,,,,,well not fully done just the outline. Letters will be blue with white shading and the backround will be green with black shading. Comments are welcome, if i didnt like it i wouldnt have got it haha



i like it 
that tat is Nation approved


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

love the comments guys, thanks a lot. good to know my first tat wasnt a failure like so many ive seen before


----------



## JoshE

New tattoo idea. Thoughts?


----------



## Rogue Robot

got this last weekend.  definitely needs some touching up, but i love it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

RR that is absolutely gorgeous hun!! Love it!  


Josh, LOL!!! That is hilarious


----------



## aislinnna

GurnEr JoshE said:


> New tattoo idea. Thoughts?



Awesome!


----------



## JoshE

Thanks guys, As much as i want to get it done, I probably wont because I'm pretty sure it wont last long since you use you hands/fingers for pretty much everything.


----------



## Bauer095

rollinlikeabigshot said:


> Just got this done last night,,,,,well not fully done just the outline. Letters will be blue with white shading and the backround will be green with black shading. Comments are welcome, if i didnt like it i wouldnt have got it haha


maybe I'm out of the loop, but what does the 2nd R stand for?


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

responsibility....then i dont need the "OMG people look ugly rolling and you got it tat'd!!!????!!!??" yea, simple way to avoid those comments haha


----------



## ocean

RR- Nice!!!!!!!  Love them!

This thread makes me jealous :D


----------



## purplefirefly

RR: the new ink looks awesome!! Nice job girl!


----------



## Keaton

Bauer095 said:


> maybe I'm out of the loop, but what does the 2nd R stand for?



nah i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

alot of people wonder about the second R. It varies as to where its known.


----------



## aislinnna

Almost forgot to post these


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Both very cute!


----------



## Rogue Robot

n3ophy7e said:


> RR that is absolutely gorgeous hun!! Love it!





ocean said:


> RR- Nice!!!!!!!  Love them!





purplefirefly said:


> RR: the new ink looks awesome!! Nice job girl!



thanks, ladies.    i really do love it, and as simple as it is, i haven't seen anyone do a constellation like that yet.  i like the ambiguity of it.


----------



## silentangst

I like your Mew tattoo aislinnna


----------



## Keaton

rollinlikeabigshot said:


> alot of people wonder about the second R. It varies as to where its known.



Is it something you though of on your own or did someone else tell you thats how it is?


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Ive just heard about that some people use Responsibility at the end of it, and when asked why. Its because the "scene" now-a-days is getting pretty careless, thats why I really wanted 2 R's. Less of a chance of people having that and also its a nice touch that means alot to me because ive delt with my own personal responsibilities


----------



## Keaton

ah ok. thats sick.


----------



## Tylerdurden

I ummed and ahhed for years about the perfect tattoo after my first. Then at a tat convention I had an epiphany, my body is a blank slate, waiting for an artist to paint on. Like a wall left for stencil artists. I found a stall of Maori tattoo artists and told the guy to make something creative, his choice. He came up with this:






Obviously not finished. Let's say I see tattoos now more as simply an artform rather than attempting to make some grand 'timeless' statement about yourself, names of kids or SO, etc which may sound ridiculous 10 years down the line. My next tattoos will be beautiful, not meaningful.


----------



## Tylerdurden

JoeTheStoner said:


> what do u guys think of this style ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the one on the left arm. want something like that myself, for awhile tho was thinking bio-mechanical style. but fell in love with this type of design when i saw the pics. if anyone has has any pics with similar style please post =)



Love that style. I'm an old-time psy/goa raver and I'd like a similar style done. Eastern mysticism meets Alex Grey meets tribal.


----------



## aislinnna

silentangst said:


> I like your Mew tattoo aislinnna



Ha, I'm glad you realised what it is, most people don't


----------



## silentangst

I'm a first-gen Pokemon fan :D


----------



## aislinnna

Me too! I'm also planning on having eevee done in the not too distant future.


----------



## purplefirefly

Tylerdurden said:


> I ummed and ahhed for years about the perfect tattoo after my first. Then at a tat convention I had an epiphany, my body is a blank slate, waiting for an artist to paint on. Like a wall left for stencil artists. I found a stall of Maori tattoo artists and told the guy to make something creative, his choice. He came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not finished. Let's say I see tattoos now more as simply an artform rather than attempting to make some grand 'timeless' statement about yourself, names of kids or SO, etc which may sound ridiculous 10 years down the line. My next tattoos will be beautiful, not meaningful.



That is some awesome ink!! Are you going to add color or will the entire piece be in black and gray shading?


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Color is great but you can never go wrong with black and grey


----------



## n3ophy7e

Tylerdurden said:


>



I absolutely love this!!! Excellent first tatt mate, AND I love how you went about it  



Tylerdurden said:


> Let's say I see tattoos now more as simply an artform rather than attempting to make some grand 'timeless' statement about yourself, names of kids or SO,


This is how I've always viewed tattoos  Plenty of my tatts don't really have that much meaning, I just wanted pretty pictures on my skin. 
People who get tattoos are *collectors of art*.


----------



## Keaton

silentangst said:


> I'm a first-gen Pokemon fan :D



i thought everyone knew what that was.........
Maybe its just my age haha


----------



## Tylerdurden

Whew, glad you guys like it! 
It's my second tattoo, the first is 'love thy neighbour' in an arc across my belly. 



> That is some awesome ink!! Are you going to add color or will the entire piece be in black and gray shading?



It'll mainly be black and grey shading, plus one other main colour for extra zing. I'm in the artist's hands atm, but he's done a good job so far. 



> People who get tattoos are collectors of art



YES! I want to start my collection lol!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Tylerdurden said:


> YES! I want to start my collection lol!



Well it appears that you already have! 
Welcome to the tattoo addiction 



Tylerdurden said:


> It's my second tattoo, the first is 'love thy neighbour' in an arc across my belly.



Silly me, I can even see a snippet of it in the photo :D


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

aislinnna said:


> Newest, about 6 hours of tattooing



Ah, this was the one I was trying to get a look at in the other pic. Love love love it! :D


----------



## JoshE

Hot??


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nahhh


----------



## felix

childrens' transfers out of breakfast cereal boxes aren't sexually attractive, unless you're a... _naaaah_, i'm not gonna say it.


----------



## Keaton

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Hot??



I'd still hit it.


----------



## Tylerdurden

The finished tat:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god that is amazing!!! Love it!!


----------



## JoshE

*Tylerdurden*, That's sick man! Are you planning on continuing it into a full sleeve?


----------



## belarki

My flatmate's getting some new ink soon and it's gotten me all jealous, excited, and craving another tattoo of my own. I've been browing some tattoos blogs/tumblr etc and came across this piece and had to share:






Sexy no?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That is pretty epic!!


----------



## Tylerdurden

I'll wait a while before more ink, beauty is so pricey


----------



## ocean

I am so excited b/c next week I may actually be starting on the list of tattoos I want to get!!
A friend of mine is engaged to a guy who does tats and he said he'd do one for me for cheap-
So I THINK I am going to go with an Anchor and my brothers initials hidden in it. (I think)
I am waiting for her to send me copies of his work so I can decide which of my "wants" his style would suit best.
I'm really excited.
SHE is planning on getting into piercing so I may be able to be her guinea pig :D
Yay!!


----------



## Keaton

belarki said:


> My flatmate's getting some new ink soon and it's gotten me all jealous, excited, and craving another tattoo of my own. I've been browing some tattoos blogs/tumblr etc and came across this piece and had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy no?



That almost looks like water colors..
Wayyyy cool 
You've got some sick ink.


*Tylerdurden* That's awesome!:D 
(btw that's one of my favorite movies ever)


----------



## ocean

It does look like watercolors- Its beautiful.
That is color done right


----------



## Keaton

I like how the freckles work into the artwork almost seamlessly. Very well done.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

FINALLY GOT MINE ALL DONE!!!! YAY!!!! sorry for crappy pic. ill try to get a better one tmrw. plus its only been 5hrs since it was done


----------



## modern buddha

What does your tattoo stand for, RLABS?


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Peace Love Unity Respect Responsiblity....everyone questions the responsibility saying, oh you cant do droogs or go to raves and be responsible...actually you can. Being responsible is the reason i do go to raves and enjoy substance.

Moderation is key


----------



## modern buddha

^ Very good tattoo idea! 

And those who suggest that substance using is not responsible is mistaken, in a way. It can be made as responsible as the person who drives a car. 

Substance abuse is not very responsible upon the part of the user. However, I believe (similar to you!) that moderation is perfectly okay. 

As for getting back on topic, I do have a tattoo. It is representative of the Earth's life. I may have to find the picture of it, or take a new one. It's very simple (and kind of looks like weed).


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Thank you, it had to mean something for my first one...the next one just may be something pretty.

Cant way to see ur tat


----------



## theartofwar

any of you guys have your own set up for ink ? My friend and I are talkin about goin halfs on a set up.


----------



## SangerRainsford

*!*

[nonsensical thread trying to figure out tattoo last second merged here.  Hours later and I've now got a sweet new tatt and a mean hangover.  
Nobody knows wtf it is lol.  O and it's a tramp stamp. ;P  Since this was merged I'll have to take a shot  ]


----------



## SangerRainsford

theartofwar said:


> any of you guys have your own set up for ink ? My friend and I are talkin about goin halfs on a set up.


I almost shat myself last night at the prices my friend paid for some of his gear


----------



## effingcustie

my first, for a good friend who passed:







i want more!!


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^^Looks awesome!!!


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

welp heres my newest work, seems im the only one with tats? lol


----------



## Oats

I have one tattoo, its a dandelion with four birds creeping out of it. each bird gets bigger than the one before, and its for my siblings and I.
my next tattoo im getting on my shoulder blade and its going to be a scarlet begonia (my tribute to sublime and also i wanted a flower somewhere)
and im getting a stamp flower branded on my corner left wrist and on the side of my wrist ill be getting a dream cather but with a different design, this one is for my tribes. i have Cherokee and Choctaw in me.


----------



## Oats

*Do you regret any tattoos you've gotten?*

I'm very into tattoos and i dont know how many i want exactly but so far i have one on my hip to my ribs. i want another on my shoulder and a couple on my wrist. 
Do you regret any tattoos you have, what are they, where is it and why do you regret it?


----------



## AmorRoark

I do not regret my tattoos. I have two - both on my hips. It sounds to me like you're questioning whether you'll regret the more visible tattoos. If that's true you definitely aren't ready to get them done... just an intuition.


----------



## slushy muddy water

yes yes
i have a baby devil on my left shoulder blade i got when i was 14 
it's very cartoonish and i saw a woman of very large dimensions with the same thing on her heaving bosom

i try to like it by saying it's a representation of myself at that age 
a retarded devil child 
but when i see it in the mirror i think blegh


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

have a baby jesus on the other shoulder firing some magical jesus arrows at it and killing it......or a tree throwing branches, depending on your beliefs.


@Oats - I regret none of my tats so far, i guess cuz they are easily hidden yet i can show them off if i want to. I ususally give myself ATLEAST 3-4months to ponder over my next tat and ill talk to some friends to see what they think. But all in all its gunna come down to what YOU want to see on your body.


----------



## louisvillemusicman

*I need some tattoo advice*

My favorite band in the entire world is the Red Hot Chili Peppers. If you play a snicket of any song of theirs I will be able to name it and they are such a big influence in my life. I really think I want a tattoo of their logo but I don't know where to get it. I feel like if I got it somewhere like my wrist I would regret it when it's time to get a full-time job so I need some advice on where might be a good location to get it so it will look good but somewhere that if I want to hide it, I can. I was also thinking about getting it done in white ink so that if I did want to get it in a noticeable location, it wouldn't be too obvious. Here's a link to what their logo looks like
Thanks a bunch!
Love & peace,
Ben
http://doc-0s-8g-3dwarehouse.googleusercontent.com/3dwarehouse/secure/hhulr73hmmak89paul31eote4ben7ngk/vf21lv7eabmg05erfh2mps3hmnl6hftf/1326240000000/lt/*/6ea09071908b662f939bf72652ad9fb8?ts=1202486740000&ctyp=other


----------



## ChickenScratch

Tramp stamp, bratokamis


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Lounge (Hail Stan) --> SO

Feel free to merge this with the mega thread mods.


----------



## That_Guy

back of your neck


----------



## nekointheclouds

Merging with the tattoo mega thread.

And i might talk to some actual tattoo artists about the white ink thing. It wont stand out at all on certain skin types.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^ mmm white ink tattoos - I've seen some amazing ones.


----------



## Keaton

So, just for shitzengigglz, I'm thinking of getting one of my big toes turned into a shark.
Nothing complicated, just a simple little sketch.
Do you think it'd be difficult to find an artist to do something like that?


----------



## D n A

lol...
really?


----------



## Keaton

Really.


----------



## L2R

i don't see why it would be even remotely difficult finding a willing tattoo artist


----------



## modern buddha

It's going to hurt like mad, I hope you realize that. My friend got a tattoo put on her foot and even though she had three of them at that time, she said it was the most painful tattoo she has gotten.


----------



## brimz

A question 

I had a tat about 18 years ago a nice little half smily Face Half skull the smiley bit was yellow n the skull black.

It was done at a reputable place that still around just in a different area.

Well what i wanna know is if any of you who have had ink for a while have had the colour fade , on mine the yellow has gone all together n the black could def. do with a bit of touchoing up.
I',m not that bothered because the tat is out of site , on my shoulder .
Just wondered if if this is common for tats to fade drasticlly over a number of years ?

I have no plans to get inked again as i think it so common these days that if you wanna stand out or wha not ypur better of with out ink .
Also in England ink has kinda of become really popular with a certain type of person that i don't want to be asscociated with oh n i'm an old fart as well 

I still appreciate good body art mind but that is not so common its more i've got ink on my neck look at me i'm cool , n we all know when you try to hard ....


----------



## L2R

tattoos fade. it's what they do.


----------



## modern buddha

L2R said:


> tattoos fade. it's what they do.



It's not what the tattoos do, it's that our skin continues to die and be replaced by new skin.


----------



## brimz

Simply_Live said:


> It's not what the tattoos do, it's that our skin continues to die and be replaced by new skin.



That sounds the more plausible of the two explanations .


----------



## blue waffle

i was thinkin bout gettin a wrist tattoo but the veins on my wrist (inner, right below the hand) are kinda close to the surface and im wondering if it might be a bad idea.. but i refuse to get my tat elsewhere, so.


----------



## L2R

brimz said:


> That sounds the more plausible of the two explanations .



nah i still reckon tats have an inherent desire and intention to fade on us. they conspire about it all the time...


----------



## Bomboclat

Its so hard finding a nice colorist 

Ive been searching for a while to find the best color artist to do my lotus flower. Either theyre too expensive, or too grungy. Oy.


----------



## Oats

this thread came up on google


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

This is an open public forum.....open public forums show up on google.


----------



## modern buddha

Oats said:


> this thread came up on google



Sounds like you're interested in tattoos! What were you lookin' to get, hunny?


----------



## Red Arrow

rollinlikeabigshot said:


> Peace Love Unity Respect Responsiblity....everyone questions the responsibility saying, oh you cant do droogs or go to raves and be responsible...actually you can. Being responsible is the reason i do go to raves and enjoy substance.
> 
> Moderation is key


 
you are going to regret that tattoo when youre older, lol.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Maybe someday, honestly i dont give a fuck tbh, it looks sweet, exactly what I wanted. Itll be interesting explaining what it means to the kids someday  Once i get tired of it, it will become a conversation piece


----------



## D n A

I want this






on my left inner wrist, a bit below my hand
it's a hunab-ku, Mayan symbol for unity.. has some other meanings for me as well


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^thats pretty sweet!


----------



## Jean-Paul

ignore the myspace symbol, it was a screenshot


----------



## Kenickie

L2R said:


> tattoos fade



your tattoos, they're gonna fade

did it today:






MORSMORDE


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

been awhile since I've posted in here, heres an update on my sleeve progress

nsfw for size

*NSFW*:


----------



## effingcustie

my new one:


----------



## silentcowboy

*Tattoo Ideas*

I would like to get a tattoo that incorporates the northwest (like mountians, pine trees ect.) skateboarding (love of my life) and mushrooms (my favorite psychedelic) if anybody has ideas let me know. Sorry if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## modern buddha

Y'know, the mega tattoo thread was EIGHT spots away from the top.

*mumbles about extra work*


----------



## tripnotyzm

about 3 years old.


----------



## silentcowboy

Anybody have any idea on a tatt thats about mushrooms(or psychs) and skateboarding...any input it appreciated


----------



## tripnotyzm

mushrooms & decks in the same artwork, that would be sick. 






you could do something trippy like that, with the dude holding mushrooms perhaps?


----------



## n3ophy7e

donkeyPUNCH said:


> been awhile since I've posted in here, heres an update on my sleeve progress


Dude!!! Nice to see you posting again   


*tripnotyzm* I was JUST telling someone about your tatt today and came across your post in this thread :D Cool.


----------



## silentcowboy

nice dude that is pretty tight, thanks for the input. im also from the northwest and was thinking of putting a mountain/pinetree background. i could tahe ideas from that to make it match more or something


----------



## tripnotyzm

^^  if you end up getting something done any time soon be sure to post it in here so i can have a look at what you decided on!!

@n3ophy7e - that's awesome! i love when that happens :D 
i've been thinking about getting moar ink soon.. still massively undecided.
i should probably do something with the om under my wrist. maybe some cool patchy blue and green tie-dyish coloring


----------



## n3ophy7e

I am definitely getting a new tatt soon. I am actually getting a purple ohm above my dermals.


----------



## AmorRoark

Kenickie said:


> your tattoos, they're gonna fade
> 
> did it today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORSMORDE



Neat-o! Symbolism?

Also, just noticed this icon for the first time. lol.


----------



## Kenickie

AmorRoark said:


> Neat-o! Symbolism?
> 
> Also, just noticed this icon for the first time. lol.



it's the book illustration of 'the dark mark', the death eater tattoo from harry potter.

book version






movie version






i wanted a HP tattoo that wasn't a fucking triangle or a lightning bolt or whatever, and most of my favourite characters are death eaters so it worked


----------



## silentcowboy

Anybody know anywhere a good place to find psychedelic art? Or a tatt site, just to get ideas.


----------



## modern buddha

You can always make your own tattoo, or just let the artist know what kinds of things you're looking to get. They'll draw you a design if you make an appointment.


----------



## tripnotyzm

silentcowboy said:


> Anybody know anywhere a good place to find psychedelic art? Or a tatt site, just to get ideas.



Google search "nico psy art"


----------



## Thou

Speaking of tattoos my baby sister just got an apprenticeship! Go sis!!! 

_She's fucking sick with portraits._


----------



## L2R

thou always has the goods in ink.

although i don't care about hp, that's pretty sweet, keni.


----------



## jones-in_J

donkeyPUNCH said:


> been awhile since I've posted in here, heres an update on my sleeve progress
> 
> nsfw for size
> 
> *NSFW*:



that's really nice I love it


----------



## jones-in_J

If I can figure out how to post images I'll put all of my ink on here


----------



## modern buddha

^ 

... upload to photobucket (or another image hosting site)
... get URL for picture.
... hit "image" button in the reply box.
... enter URL.
... post.


----------



## bagochina

A harry potter tattoo, are you fucking serious.
lol


----------



## Kenickie

does it look like i'm fucking joking?


----------



## modern buddha

Just a note to those who don't know: we all take something seriously where other people don't. 

I take food very seriously. Kenickie takes her tattoo choices seriously.


----------



## Kenickie

Simply_Live said:


> Kenickie takes her tattoo choices seriously.



would hope so, seeing as it's on my body till i die.


----------



## L2R

i respect a passionate harry potter tattoo far more than an arbitrary tribal styled pattern, asian writing on someone who can't read it or a bunch of fuckin skulls and wizards.


----------



## Pander Bear

> a bunch of fuckin skulls and wizards.



religious intolerance!


----------



## xXTOKERXx

How has my thread survived so long!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

'cause people keep getting ink


----------



## L2R

Pander Bear said:


> religious intolerance!



i tolerate religion like i tolerate milk


----------



## Hazyasusual

mys- your tattoo is awesome, would like to see a picture of it colored, seeing as its now four years later id assume its finished or maybe even progressed



xXTOKERXx said:


> How has my thread survived so long!



I just found it while trying to get some inspiration for a tattoo im thinking about getting. 






its my grandmothers family tree symbol, im thinking about making it a bit more personal by making it part of a larger design. any ideas?


----------



## Kieko

Like everyone says.....just remember that it's there forever. My first tat was when I was 16, I got the words "Mi Vida Loca" across my left boob. The dude doing it begged me to change my mind...I'm neither a gang member or Hispanic. I fucking HATE it now, it's so stupid. But I did end up getting five more over the years. Tats are funny, you either get one or twenty. I also got Japanese symbols across my lower back.... thought they said Inner Peace and Wisdom. Every Japanese person that sees it laughs and says "no, that's not what it says" They never will say what it does say, so it must be something pretty dumb. All I can say is do your research, make sure it's something that you can live with when your 60. And remember that certain body parts sag/stretch etc. My aunt got three cherries on her hip, got preggers and they turned into red grape fruits. Than after the baby they became red raisins.


----------



## Maya

^ agreed! I have a Pisces symbol tat on my right leg and a tribal tat on my lower back and I still fucking love them. I want another dragon tat at my upper back but I'm still choosing/finalizing it. I want it to be wicked looking so it has to look strong and scary.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I just want to skip the middleman and get a tattoo that says *REGRET*.


----------



## Maya

Oh Frankie ♡ where would you want it tattooed? Lolll!!!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

On my nipples. No one ever gets a tattoo nipple. I want to be a renegade.


----------



## Eveleivibe

alasdairm said:


> related reading:
> 
> Wicked Tatoo Designs
> 
> alasdair



Thank you, Alasdair.  
Will look at this. 

Evey  xxxx


----------



## leigh12

*Tattooists/ers.......*

i dont know where this thread would belong even after searching to find a home for it...

but yeh,  as the title says.....

just wondering if we have any tattooists in our bluelight community....

iv just started scratching about 3 months ago myself.. id be surprised if im the only one here
whos into it..


----------



## Bob Loblaw

~~~> SOi


----------



## Scurvy*

I tattoo, but I'm more into piercings. I've been doing it off & on for ~10 years now, and I've been in the "industry" longer then that. 

it definitely takes commitment, that's for sure. & progression, a lot of artists are afraid of change. & in this biz, like the music industry, you just kinda gotta accept it, or get ran over.


----------



## leigh12

My selfies.......all freehand..  got 3 handmade beast machines , tho working with shit ink.  as i said, iv only been doing this since approx feburary

cowboys from hell pantera logo







hard kandy and lsd trip inspired abstract peice ill forever be working on














mdma molecule amongst the abstract peice.  






an image i found on net and added bits n peices to make it more original






TOOL band logo,  bit not straight i know....


----------



## leigh12

Scurvy* said:


> I tattoo, but I'm more into piercings. I've been doing it off & on for ~10 years now, and I've been in the "industry" longer then that.
> 
> it definitely takes commitment, that's for sure. & progression, a lot of artists are afraid of change. & in this biz, like the music industry, you just kinda gotta accept it, or get ran over.



too right.... fukn expensive hobby im realising.  iv got everything (good machines, power supply, endless needles, , sterilizer, stencil printer on the way from u.s.a as we speak. still freehanding it, good practice but ) now i just need a good ink set, im still using watered down 5ml samples i got when i first started buying my supplies. prob be around 3 grand investment once i get my inks. gonna be worth it tho. keeps my nose clean too so to speak


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

leigh12 said:


> My selfies.......all freehand..  got 3 handmade beast machines , tho working with shit ink.  as i said, iv only been doing this since approx feburary
> 
> cowboys from hell pantera logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard kandy and lsd trip inspired abstract peice ill forever be working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdma molecule amongst the abstract peice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an image i found on net and added bits n peices to make it more original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOL band logo,  bit not straight i know....



this is going to come off a little rude.  sorry about that.

dude, what are you doing to yourself?!  get some fucking grapefruits, or pig parts, or SOMETHING.  holy shit man.  that is on you forever, granted most of that can be covered up in the future by a good _experienced_ tattooer.  but still.  I mean your lines aren't straight, the depth is up and down all over the place.  your shading is pretty bad.  I'm just saying.  you should get some practice on things that aren't you before going straight at it.  just to get the feel of the machine and shit.  

now, all that said.  I am not a tattooer myself, but I have been getting tattooed for quite some time.  by an extremely talented artist who's been doing it for over a decade.  I have learned a few things from him.

please take my advice.  get some more practice.


----------



## leigh12

i hear ya bro. iv practiced plenty on pig skin etc before... but stil dont feel same as skin... and i dont mind havn a "throwaway thigh or two" i commited to that before i started scratchn myself.  its all gonna end up one big ink mash up in the end so to speak.  the only one that shows in public is the tool one. wich im gonna straighten up once my thermal printer gets here, wich is 2 weeks late. grr...   im no artist in anyway whatsoever. the "ROY" knuckle one isnt inked.  just unloaded gun gettn feel to see how hard/easy knuckles are to do... my practice is what u see here.  its only gonna get better... i have a grapfruit tree in my backyard wich im gonna start practicing blending colour n shading on. before i do any peices that are going to show when i go out.  but yeh, no offence taken, as i dont really give a shit what others think, i know which parts arent right etc. considering i have ZERO feeling in my right arm from nearly severing it off last easter , and the fact dont do stencils/pre outlines yet... it all could of came out worse i guess.

-Leeroy1~SBCADK


----------



## InfiniteScience

I love tattoos. I don't have any because I lack the funds, but I eventually want my body to be decorated with bows, bats, hearts, and I want a few pin-up girls. Who knows, I might change my mind! I'm also constantly playing around with the idea of getting my nipples tattooed over with big hearts, but I've not made a decision about that yet. I guess I have a while. It sounds like they hurt like a bitch, but it's not like it's bone, so maybe not.
Some cool artists I found recently (through the amazing power of the internet) are Peter Aurisch, Ien Levin, Madame Chan, and Ondrash. They're not my style, but their works are well done and nice to look at. You can probably find more of their stuff on Google and Tumblr, too.


----------



## Maya

I am addicted to tattoos! I just got two new ones last night on my hips. One is a tribal design and the other one is Greek symbol for strength. I currently have 8 tatoos in total and I have to start saving up for the shoulder tattoos. My aim is to get them before the end of this year.


----------



## Maya

I think the design is great but I am not really into tattoo lettering, as I believe that the tattoo itself should express the symbol enough which all of my tattoos are.


----------



## Chatative

Yeah I hear you... the reason for the lettering is really it identifies the particular song but the logo itself is enough to have meaning for sure. It's just I want to represent that song in some identifiable way. It's something I'll have to think on, will have plenty of time for that!

I think it's the only band tattoo I would ever get... I'm trying to think of some way that I can incorporate my general love of & connection to music into the design.Or perhaps that would be another tattoo... it's hard trying to think of a way to visually express that without it being specific.

I'm literally reading every website I can find about getting tattoos & aftercare etc. at the moment... the more I read, the more I want to do it.

I came across this video on YouTube, some very impressive work on it... not the sort of thing I'd go for but still. The design at 0:57 is just mind blowing:

*Best 3D Tattoos*
_
*EDIT* - I went to look at the Tattoo Studio & it seemed good. Fairly small but they had lots of their artwork up & catalogues full of more. I wasn't able to look where they do the tattooing because people were in but perhaps when I come back I might get to. They also had a trophy cabinet with 10-15+ different awards both national & international. 

I was surprised to find 4-5 people in the waiting room even during the afternoon midweek. I talked to the girl behind the desk & she said the artists are too busy to do sketches but she kindly offered to do one for me! :D

On the way home I had a peek through the windows of another 2 tattoo studios but didn't go in. I knew of one of them & it's meant to be not bad but nothing amazing. The other looked the part but I checked for reviews of it when I got home & they were terrible... proof that looks aren't everything._


----------



## Kenickie

*NSFW*: 










_Laurel_ it said. _Laurel_, in a curlicue script of blue ink within a small red heart. Let no one say I had special taste when it came to engravings. - Tough Guys Don't Dance, Norman Mailer.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Chatative said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm not really the sort of person who would go for loads of tattoos but I always thought if I could find the right tattoo, something that had meaning to me, that I would go for a _'discreet'_ tattoo.
> 
> That was around 4 years ago & I have just come up with this basis for a design having got back into Metallica a bit:
> 
> I'm not necessarily a metal head _(closet perhaps)_ or a die-hard Metallica fan but they are probably one of my two favourite bands - sort of head & shoulders above my other favourites. The meaning behind it all is the fact it was one of the few bands/albums I discovered all by myself as an angst ridden teenager & Nothing Else Matters has really spoken to me on so many levels on many occasions since then. The lyrics I chose pretty much sums up my philosophy on life. It's also great that I came up with the basic design by myself... I reckon it's probably unique!
> 
> There are lots of reasons I want the tattoo but I think my main reasons are the right reasons. I've done some research & found a good tattoo studio that is well known for doing custom designs. My plan is to drop in & see what their thoughts are & hopefully get one of their artists to come up with a design with my template. After that, I'll sit on the design for 2-3 months to make sure it's what I really want.
> 
> As for size & placement, on shoulder blade/back... not sure what side yet & probably as big as can neatly fit on that space which won't be that big!
> 
> So, what do you guys think? I am taking the right approach, or should I wait longer?



I notice you spell favorite with a 'u'...Are you not American? I know the Black album came out a while ago but that looks an awful lot like the Tea Party right wing nutjob symbol.


----------



## Chatative

Jerry Atrick said:


> I notice you spell favorite with a 'u'...Are you not American? I know the Black album came out a while ago but that looks an awful lot like the Tea Party right wing nutjob symbol.



I live in Scotland. I changed my location to EADD a few days ago otherwise it might have been more obvious.

Very interesting. The Gadsden flag... I never bothered to research where Metallica got the symbol. I had with the ninja-star logo but it never would have occurred to me that a snake could have so much meaning behind it! They also have a song titled_ "Don't Tread On Me" _on the Black Album. I most likely would have found out before I went ahead with the tattoo, assuming I choose to, because I'm reading up a lot more on the band & various song meanings.

I guess that's a rookie error, not looking for hidden symbolism. It's like getting some foreign lettering tattooed on you just to find it has a different meaning. 

It doesn't bother me though. 

I should be getting the design back in a day or two.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Photos of my sleeve. I've put them as NSFW as some people may have slow connections. I'll do it individually but I'm out right now n using iPhone. Would love to see you comments: both good n bad haha nothing wrong in a bit of contrictive criticism. It's not fiinished yet so that's why some roses n leaves are not coloured in. 


*NSFW*: 
























Evey


----------



## MedicalCoding

*She wouldn't know.*

I have a few tattoos discreetly placed on my upper thigh.  I got them in April 2013, right before my dad died.  Shortly thereafter, I started school.
My classmates and I were all talking about tattoos at lunch one day, and I told them about mine.  There was a classmate who had a lot of tattoos and she said, " Really?  I'm surprised.  You don't seem like a tattoo person.":


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Umm, do you have a question or a point to this thread?

Sorry to hear about your fathers passing, what tat did you get done?


----------



## MrCookiE

Pics of tats


----------



## scubagirl200

new pointillism tattoo




by miahwaska


----------



## nekointheclouds

Das awesome scubagirl!!!

Love the pointillism, and that is really well done!


----------



## scubagirl200

^thanks, Neko! 
=^.^=


----------



## kingme

it looks very nice 
a bit big for my tastes for a girl, but so what eh.
also im curious as to how this will keep/fade...


----------



## Eveleivibe

Scubagirl200, nice tattoo. 



kingme said:


> it looks very nice
> a bit big for my tastes for a girl, but so what eh.
> also im curious as to how this will keep/fade...



Lol I've got 12 massive tattoos n I'm female :D

Evey


----------



## alasdairm

scubagirl200 said:


>


beautiful.

alasdair


----------



## scubagirl200

kingme said:


> it looks very nice
> a bit big for my tastes for a girl, but so what eh.
> also im curious as to how this will keep/fade...


Thanks! It was also a surprise to myself to get such a big piece, but I absolutely love it! It's the first one I have I feel is a true work of art...now I'm also curious about how it'll keep/fade haha 


Eveleivibe said:


> Scubagirl200, nice tattoo.
> Lol I've got 12 massive tattoos n I'm female :D
> 
> Evey


Thanks Evey! 12 massive ones? I wanna see! 


alasdairm said:


> beautiful.
> 
> alasdair


Thank you, alasdair


----------



## Chatative

scubagirl200 said:


> new pointillism tattoo
> 
> by miahwaska



Great tattoo! 

... So, I had the Metallica tattoo design drawn up that I linked above & I like it but with my appointment getting closer I decided I should perhaps go for something smaller & more neutral for my first tattoo, then after I've had that a while, will maybe go for the Metallica one if I still want to. 

I'd been thinking along the lines of a celtic tattoo on my upper arm/shoulder & had come across this design online:

...

Still trying to figure out what the meaning of a tattoo like that is exactly, obviously the symbolism is a bird & a knot. I'm not sure what kind of bird it is so it's hard to know what it would mean, perhaps they have a meaning generically but yet to suss it out. I think knots in general are to do with interconnectedness of life & eternity. I'm not sure if having the knot in a circle symbolizes something too.

_**edit**_ - Shit. Just realised I have a mole on the right shoulder where I want it... it pretty flat but my understanding is a good tattoo artist won't go over them & it's not something you should do anyway. Mole removal ain't cheap so I guess I'll have to go for my left shoulder/arm. Bit annoying because my right arm has a little more size to it so it would have looked better there.

I have a couple of tiny cherry angioma / campbell de morgan spots but I don't think they'll be an issue, anyone have tattoos over these things?:


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

^ from personal experience I can say that you can tattoo over just about any kind of skin blemish without repercussion.  I have a full sleeve on my right arm and many others elsewhere.  at least 5 large freckles are covered by my sleeve, as well as scars of all kinds, the tiny red dot should pose no threat.  

protruding moles/cysts do pose a small issue, just for aesthetic reasons.  but if the tattoo has to be there, the tattooer can make it happen.


----------



## RooBear

I like this thread.. Love how it started and where it is now, especially being a cpl years old!!

Anywho..

I have my fair share of tatts, diff sizes, diff locations (neck, mid-back/shoulder blade, feet, 1/2 sleeve, my right side, on my chest behind my ear, and on my face)

All my tatts have meaning in one way or another. My very first one was on my 18th bday. It's a small lil one, that one of my older sisters bf drew, before he commited suicide. We all got the same drawing, just in diff colors. 
From there, I got my god daughters name on my neck (Mac I'm a banner over a rose. Her name is Mackenzie rose) 
My god sons tat on my side. He passed away at 4 and LOVED his dump trucks. So I got a tonka truck, spilling blocks with his name in the sky above and diet below his dates. 
On my feet are my daughters nb prints and her name. Looks like she is dancing on my feet (my favorite most of all) 
My 1/2 sleeve was a wedding present from my hubby. It's a sheriff pig (for my dad) with a frog jumping on lilys (for my mom) with a sunset back ground and heart with wings for my brother who passed. At the top says 'hoodie, gras, semper' *today, tomorrow, forever*
I have a heart locket on my chest and my hubby has the matching key wrapping his wrist
Behind my ear is the Star of David and Sara I'm Hebrew for my bestie
Then last but not least, I have 4-3 leaf clovers on my face for my family (hubby, 2 daughters and me).
My husband on the over hand is a walking canvas..

But what I also wanted to say, when picking out the handful I have, before I started. I looked to figure out what spoke to me. Not a drawing or tribal, but the actual style. 
My husband is more traditional (pin up girls, ship, koi ect) and I call my self a toys r us kid, I like the colorful cartoony stuff. 
Once I figured out what spoke to me, I found an artist that I liked his colors and art work. I walked in, said I have an idea, what can we do? He said well depends how much freedom u give me
I started with my god sons tat with him.. Said I want a tonka truck, the more lil boy the better. He was stoked saying he has never done a dump truck..
Next time, he said 'full freedom?' I handed him a list of stuff I wanted for my half sleeve, said have fun, be back in a week. And was so blown away. 
Now when i come in, he gets stoked, cuz he knows it's gonna be unique, fun but put there. He is currently sketching my right sleeve for my daughter. It's a pretty kick ass idea, so once it's done, I'll share.. Don't want anyone stealing my idea  

And prices, someone mentioned. Depends on the artist, the time, the detail ect..my guy usually charges $100 an hr, but since my husband and I have been going to him for years and I refer so many 'virgins' to him, he charges half that for our tats. 
He has the lightest hand ever and his colors stick beautifully! So I send ppl who are getting their first ones to him 

That's my novel! Sorry it was so long


----------



## teenagetragedy

i love tattoos! i find them as a form of art + expression, not terrible decisions that will be regretted.... well.... ok maybe not all of them 8)
anyway, don't have for myself yet, but i do plan on it in the near future! i'm in the process of designing a very specific tattoo for my wrist. small, yet complex.


----------

